# 2014 - 2017 Kona  PROCESS 153 DL



## .Konafahrer. (10. Oktober 2013)

Frisch aus dem Karton:













Größe M 





Ob's tatsächlich so ein Freudenspender ist, wie die Jungs meines Händlers behaupten, werde ich demnächst auf einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt testen. Die ersten Meter auf dem Vorder- und Hinterrad durch den Laden (wg. Pisswetter) fühlten sich schon mal viel versprechend an. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## bs99 (10. Oktober 2013)

Oh, das sieht schick aus (und steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste des Nachfolgerbikes für mein Enduro).
Im Detail lässt Kona bei dem Aufbau leider einiges an Gewicht liegen.

Glückwunsch zum Kauf und bitte bericht wie es sich fährt und womit du es vergleichen konntest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Oktober 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht schick aus (und steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste des Nachfolgerbikes für mein Enduro).
> Im Detail lässt Kona bei dem Aufbau leider einiges an Gewicht liegen.


Wo siehst du Einsparpotential ohne an Haltbarkeit einzubüßen? 

Ich war letztens auf einem nur unwesentlich leichteren Satori unterwegs und fand die Stabilität in schnellen ruppigen Trails geradezu sensationell.  Da verzeiht man gerne das eine oder andere Pfund bergauf.



> Glückwunsch zum Kauf und bitte bericht wie es sich fährt und womit du es vergleichen konntest!


Das ist nicht mein Bike. *Das ist lediglich ein Testbike* meines Händlers.  

Welches mein nä. Bike werden wird weiß ich noch nicht ... Dass es ein Fully wird ist aber schon mal sicher ...

EDIT meint, ich hätte die Vergleichsbikes vergessen:

Camber Comp Carbon, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=654105Crosser, Satori Teil I, Satori Teil II


----------



## bs99 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte z.B. gerne "nur" die i23-Felgen (leichter, Stabilität und Breite vollauf ausreichend), konifizierte Speichen, andere Kurbel/Bash, Kassette (wobei die XG1070 garnicht existiert als OEM, wenns die PG1070 ist die ist schwer), Vorbau und Lenker.
Da gibts deutlich leichteres mit ausreichend Stabilität.
Zusätzlich würde ich persönlich keinen HR am Hinterrad treten wollen.
Ob ein X7 Umwerfer an einem Bike mit 4.400,- Listenpreis sein muss, darüber könnte man auch diskutieren.
Einige Sachen sind aber überraschend leicht, wie VR-Nabe und Sattel z.B.
Alles in allem glaube ich dass ein halbes Kilo ohne große Kostenmehrung oder Haltbarkeitsprobleme drinnen ist, tubeless unter Umständen noch mehr.

Jedenfalls ein sehr gelungenes Bike auch optisch, die Geometrie ist echt vielversprechend. Schön wäre es wenn man ein Rahmenset zum Selbstaufbau bekommen würde


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Oktober 2013)

Sieht super aus das Teil, warst ja nicht beim Kai in Siersburg oder?
Ist mir aber eine Nummer zu teuer, lieber noch ein wenig warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten entdeckt sind und es günstiger zu bekommen ist.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Oktober 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Alles in allem glaube ich dass ein halbes Kilo ohne große Kostenmehrung oder Haltbarkeitsprobleme drinnen ist, tubeless unter Umständen noch mehr.
> 
> Jedenfalls ein sehr gelungenes Bike auch optisch, die Geometrie ist echt vielversprechend. Schön wäre es wenn man ein Rahmenset zum Selbstaufbau bekommen würde


Wenn ich deine Auflistung so lese, dann frage ich mich, ob das 153 (ohne deluxe) nicht der bessere Deal wäre? 

Schaltung und Bremsen in Zahlung geben und tauschen - fertig. Übersehe ich etwas? 

Die Naben würdest du zusammen mit den neuen Speichen eh tauschen ...

Werde das normale 153er nä. Woche auf die Waage hängen. Die schlummern im Moment noch im Karton.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Oktober 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sieht super aus das Teil, warst ja nicht beim Kai in Siersburg oder?


Ja, das Teil ist ech schick. Tolles Design. 
Den Kai aus Siersburg kenne ich nicht. Ich bin Kunde im radhaus Kastner in Kuppenheim (Nähe RA / BAD).



> Ist mir aber eine Nummer zu teuer, lieber noch ein wenig warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten entdeckt sind und es günstiger zu bekommen ist.


Das normale taugt dir (mit kleiner Umbaumaßnahme s.o.) nicht?

Kinderkrankheiten? Ich dachte das gäbe es nur bei Autos?! Erzähl ...


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Oktober 2013)

Kann dir doch auch noch nix erzählen, muss das Teil selber erst mal testen, macht aber gerade mein Händler ausgiebig, der ist schon zwei Tage auf den Trails am spielen, mal abwarten was der sagt und dann nach ein paar Wochen das gute Stück begutachten. Wetter ist ja genau richtig z.Z. schön Matschig


----------



## bs99 (10. Oktober 2013)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Auflistung so lese, dann frage ich mich, ob das 153 (ohne deluxe) nicht der bessere Deal wäre?
> 
> Schaltung und Bremsen in Zahlung geben und tauschen - fertig. Übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> ...



Da finde ich wiederum mehr auszusetzen:
- Rahmenfarbe 
- Dämpfer und Gabel

Die XT-Naben beim DL würde ich sogar lassen, da sind nur wenige Gramm um ganz viele Euros drinnen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Oktober 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kann dir doch auch noch nix erzählen, muss das Teil selber erst mal testen, macht aber gerade mein Händler ausgiebig, der ist schon zwei Tage auf den Trails am spielen, mal abwarten was der sagt und dann nach ein paar Wochen das gute Stück begutachten. Wetter ist ja genau richtig z.Z. schön Matschig


So mache ich das auch. Die sollen das Bike ruhig selbst entjungfern und die ersten Kratzer selber rein fahren. 



bs99 schrieb:


> Da finde ich wiederum mehr auszusetzen:
> - Rahmenfarbe
> - Dämpfer und Gabel


Rahmenfarbe ist Mädchenkram  
Dämpferkartusche wird man schlecht in Zahlung geben, aber doch tauschen können. Was der Dämpfer / Federbein kostet weiß ich inzwischen:  339,-

Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob das (Gabel- & Dämpfer-) Upgrade ein _Must have_ oder nur  ein _Nice to have_ ist? Sprich: sind die Unterschiede für einen reinen Feierabend- und Wochenendradler ohne Bikaparkambitionen wirklich deutlich erfahrbar?


----------



## Feanor90 (11. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es den Process 153 (non dl) als Rahmen Kit geben wird. Leider hat ja Kona die Angewohnheit nur den DL Rahmen als Frame zu verkaufen aber mir sagt das Orange mehr zu. 

Was Gewicht angeht so würde wahrscheinlich die Umstieg auf X9 so wie ein besserer Laufradsatz schon was bringen. Ich persönlich denke bei meine Planung fürs 153 über einige Carbon Teile nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjoo1980 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde gerade die Farbe sehr genial, ist ja aber Geschmackssache 

Die Komponenten sind ganz gut, hat das Bike auch die Kind Shock Lev dran oder? Klar ein besserer Laufradsatz sollte drauf. Der Rest passt ja soweit. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an ob der Preis stimmt, will er denn weniger als 4k dafür oder was soll das kosten. Angemessen wären wohl  unter 3,5k aber ist ja auch ein 2014er 

Egal wie du dich dann entscheidest, viel Spass damit  


gruss Ben


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Oktober 2013)

Hier das Geile Teil...ich gehe mir das evtl. mal Heute noch anschauen...


----------



## thordis (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein, dass meine Frage saudämlich ist, dann macht euch ruhig lustig drüber ;-)

Aber gesetzt dem Fall, ich hätte nur einen 2014er Process-Rahmen, wäre es möglich, diesen mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern zu bestücken oder sind Geometrie und Funktionalitäten ausschließlich auf 27.5 ausgelegt?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Oktober 2013)

Heute habe ich den Verkaufsoffenen Sonntag genutzt, um mir das non-deluxe anzuschauen und um mir das Testbike fürs nä. WE zu sichern. 

_"Rahmenfarbe = Mädchenkram"_ nehme ich hiermit ausdrücklich zurück! Das Orange kommt sehr heftig 









Überraschung:









Fröhliche junge Menschen bei der Arbeit:





Oder hat er sich nur so gefreut das "schwere Teil" (M) da hoch auf den Ständer bekommen zu haben? 

Beim Rumspielen auf dem Hof zeigte sich abermals die extreme Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit. Wheelies, Stoppies und das Versetzen der Räder aus dem Trackstand heraus gelingen sogar einem "Anfänger" wie mir auf Anhieb.


----------



## bs99 (13. Oktober 2013)

aha, die i25 auf beiden Rädern...

und das normale 153 ohne Pedale gleich schwer wie das DL mit, wenn nur die billigen die dabei sind... cool! @heftiges Orange: positiv oder negativ gemeint?


----------



## Feanor90 (13. Oktober 2013)

Damit ist die Frage beantwortet welches es wird. Die Frames werden das selbe wiegen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Oktober 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> @_hefti_ges Orange: positiv oder negativ gemeint?


Weder noch. Ich meine das Orange des 153 ist im Vergleich zum Grün des DL _sehr extrovertiert_. 

Mit _kräftig_ oder _knallig_ ist die Leuchtkraft der Lackierung imho treffend beschrieben:


----------



## Dorsdn (20. Oktober 2013)

@.Konafahrer. - ich bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke vom Process 153, kannst Du was berichten? Wäre nett, ich habe auch Interesse an dem bike.

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Oktober 2013)

Habe die für dieses WE geplante Testfahrt zugunsten eines Interessenten (der es eiliger hat als ich zu einem neuen Bike zu kommen) verschoben. Durfte statt dessen ein niegelnagelneues Stumpi "entjungfern".

Wenn das Process morgen/diese Woche da und frei ist, werde ich es mitnehmen und testen ...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. Oktober 2013)

Einrollrunde - installation lap





Die XT kann's halt. Hervorragend _[EDIT: Nach ausführlichem Test einer Enduro mit Avid Elixir CR, finde ich die Dosierbarkeit der XT nur noch "gut". Mit der CR kann mit ein bisschen Übung selbst der talentfreieste Biker auf dem Vorderrad durch Kurven rollen.[/EDIT]_ dossierbar mit sauber definiertem Druckpunkt. 



 



X9 Trigger mit X0 Schaltwerk = KNACKIG 





Sattelstütze ist  (für diejenigen die noch keine besitzen) ein Traum. 

Fahrwerkstest heute Abend und morgen ...


----------



## Dorsdn (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi, kannst Du mal versuchen die Sattelstütze auch mal ganz rein zu schieben? Hab gehört das gibt Probleme mit dem Bowdenzug. Bitte mal versuchen und berichten.  Vieken Dank im voraus.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. Oktober 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hi, kannst Du mal versuchen die Sattelstütze auch mal ganz rein zu schieben? Hab gehört das gibt Probleme mit dem Bowdenzug. Bitte mal versuchen und berichten.  Vieken Dank im voraus.


Meinst du den variablen (silberner) Teil ganz einfahren oder die Sattelstütze als Ganzes (schwarz) tiefer montieren? 

Die Sattelstütze ist, da mir das Bike eine Nummer zu klein ist, aktuell bis ans Limit "ausgefahren" montiert.


----------



## Dorsdn (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine das schwarze Teil.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Oktober 2013)

Wo bitte gehts zum nächsten Bikepark? Wo finde ich den nä. Sprung und wo hohe Drops?  

 Kona schreibt *... unsere Process Serie mit Enduro Rädern wurde konstruiert, um schweres Gelände regelrecht zu attackieren ...*. Das kann ich nach der ersten Testfahrt genau so unterschreiben. Mehr noch. Ich würde es sogar als Warnung an alle Flachlandtiroler ohne Bikeparkanbindung verstehen. Denn auf normalen Waldautobahnen und Forstwegen ist das 153 maßlos unterfordert und Langweile macht sich breit. Wer regelmäßig nicht wenigstens schnelle S1 Trails und mindestens 18% Gefälle hat, braucht gar nicht erst weiter lesen. Finger weg - es wäre das falsche Bike!!


 Die Anfahrt zu den Trails führt wohl oder übel über Asphalt, Waldautobahn und Forstwege. Mit gesperrter Gabel & Dämpfer ist das 153 gut zu beschleunigen. Einzig das leichte Wippen unter Last würde mich auf Dauer nerven. Das können das Camber Comp Carbon, das am Samstag gefahrene Stumpi Comp 29 und das Satori besser. 


 Bergauf bin ich nur einen kurzen S1 mit ein paar Wurzeln und Steinen gefahren. Gabel & Dämpfer im Trailmode (mittlere Stellung). Die Traktion ist auch im Wiegetritt hervorragend. Insgesamt würde ich hinten sogar einen etwas traktionsschwächeren und somit auch besser rollenden Reifen montieren.  

*Der High Roller II ist einer der besten Reifen* *die ich bisher gefahren habe *(vo. 1,77 & hi. 1,93bar bei ca. 86kg Startgewicht). Jederzeit und unter allen Umständen genügend Traktion.   Klar, in matschigen Kurven rutscht man mal ein paar Zentimeter nach außen bevor er sich wieder fängt  aber das machen alle Reifen am Limit. Das Bike ging über beide Räder gleichmäßig weg. Also kein Über- oder Untersteuern. Auch aus diesem Grund könnte man imho hinten einen traktionsschwächeren Reifen aufziehen  einfach um mehr natürliches Driften/ Übersteuern zu haben. Das Fahrwerk gibt das locker her. 


 Apropos Fahrwerk und somit zur *PIKE*

 Kurz:  
 Die erste Ausfahrt mit der PIKE ist wie eine ekstatische Nacht mit einer betörenden Frau  du wirst sie dein Leben lang nicht vergessen können! AMEN 

Ausführlich:  
 Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass das 153 die erste Enduro ist die ich gefahren bin. War ich schon vom Fahrwerk des Satori wirklich begeistert, so hat mich das Process regelrecht geflasht. Stellen, an denen ein 120er 29er HT schon mal bockig werden kann und hinten wild auskeilt (übrigens einer der Gründe weswegen ich mich nach einem Fully umschaue) merkst du mit der Pike gar nicht. Die PIKE schluckt einfach alles weg.  Den Federweg (bei 30% SAG) habe ich voll genutzt. Ich liebe diesen Luftkissenboot Effekt. 

*ABER *wo viel Licht, da auch viel Schatten. Wenn du an den Wurzeln oder Steinen, an denen du sonst zu Springen gewohnt bist, nicht rechtzeitig ziehst, rollt die PIKE eiskalt und gänzlich unberührt drüber hinweg.   *Die PIKE braucht derbes Geläuf und/ oder abartigen Speed um ihr wahres Potenzial zeigen zu können. *Alles andere langweilt sie (und leider auch den Fahrer) und wäre Perlen vor die Säue.  


 Ich bin die gleiche Strecke interessehalber schon mal mit 'nem Crosser gefahren. Damit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr Fahrspaß.  Erklären tue ich mir das so: *Das Process 153 mit der PIKE ist ein wildes Vollgastier das sein Faszinationspotential aus dem schieren Speed und der Schluckfreudigkeit schöpft.* Beim Crosser war ich es der die Trails gemeistert hat. Auf dem Process kam ich mir mehr wie in einem Jump and Run Game vor. Das Bike hat die Trails gemeistert  ich habe nur gelenkt und gebremst. Was ja aber unterm Strich auch ein Kompliment an das 153 ist.  


 Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: *Das Process 153* ist eine Enduro ist eine Enduro ist eine Enduro  und *muss** artgerecht bewegt werden um Freude spenden zu können* ... 


 Was es sonst noch zu sagen gibt?
 Die Schwoba saga Ned gschumpfa isch globd gnuag! 
*Die XT wird völlig zurecht so hoch gelobt.* Denn wenn die Bremse Ohne Befund ist, also das tut was sie soll, dann ist das ein sehr gutes Zeichen. 

Hals & Beinbruch!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Oktober 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hi, kannst Du mal versuchen die Sattelstütze auch mal ganz rein zu schieben? Hab gehört das gibt Probleme mit dem Bowdenzug. Bitte mal versuchen und berichten.  Vieken Dank im voraus.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Lev am M Rahmen eine *Mindesteinstecktiefe i.H.v. 10cm* benötigt, damit sie funktioniert:


----------



## Dorsdn (23. Oktober 2013)

Aha, woher kommt das Bildchen? 
Selbst gemacht oder von Kona.
Gibt's das auch für die anderen Rahmengrössen?

Konnest Du den Bowdenzug nicht aus dem Sattelrohr rausziehen?
Was ist der Grund des Problems? 
Wäre super wenn Du das beantworten könntest.
Hat ev. dein Händler Infos von Kona?

Gruss Dorsdn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Oktober 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Aha, woher kommt das Bildchen?
> Selbst gemacht oder von Kona.


Das habe ich vorhin extra für dich gemacht. 



> Gibt's das auch für die anderen Rahmengrössen?


Wenn du (oder jemand anders) zum Händler gehst und ausprobierst ... 



> Konnest Du den Bowdenzug nicht aus dem Sattelrohr rausziehen?


Das ist nicht das Problem. Der innere Zug (Draht) wird zu lang und drückt gegen den Hebel. Siehe Foto. 
Ob man den so ohne weiteres Kürzen kann weiß ich nicht. Kann aber morgen bei meinem Händler nachfragen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Oktober 2013)

Habe meinen Händler gefragt:

Die passen bei Bedarf den Zug dem jeweiligen Kunden(wunsch) an.


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank  fürs Klären.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. Oktober 2013)

Dunkel war's, 
der Mond schien helle, 
als ein Kona blitze schnelle ...

Ich habe während der Fahrt auch nicht viel mehr gesehen als hier auf dem Video. Kenne aber jede Wurzel und fast jeden Stein mit Vornamen.


----------



## 4mate (4. November 2013)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> *ABER *wo viel Licht, da auch viel Schatten. Wenn du an den Wurzeln  oder Steinen, an denen du sonst zu Springen gewohnt bist, nicht  rechtzeitig ziehst, rollt die PIKE eiskalt und gänzlich unberührt drüber  hinweg.   *Die PIKE braucht derbes Geläuf und/ oder abartigen Speed um ihr wahres Potenzial zeigen zu können. *Alles andere langweilt sie (und leider auch den Fahrer) und wäre Perlen vor die Säue.


Das gibt sich. 
Jede Gabel braucht etwas Einfahrzeit bis sie ihr Potenzial voll entfaltet


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Das gibt sich.
> Jede Gabel braucht etwas Einfahrzeit bis sie ihr Potenzial voll entfaltet


So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Sondern:

Eine PIKE nur auf Wald- und Forstwegen zu bewegen hat den selben Reiz, wie mit einem 911er vorschriftsmäßig nur durch Tempo 30 Zonen zu fahren. Für Poser mag das OK sein - hat aber mit artgerechter Haltung des Sportgeräts nichts zu tun. 

*Die PIKE ist ein einziger Traum in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Schluckvermögen.* A bisserl so wie die Magic Body Control von Mercedes-Benz. *Kein Scherz!* Mein neben her fahrender Kollege hat das genau so wahr genommen: Ich saß ruhig auf dem Bike während das Fahrwerk unter mir sehr aktiv gearbeitet hat.


----------



## soil (8. November 2013)

Ich finde die Bikes ziemlich teuer. Von der anderen großen kanadischen Marke bekommt man einen Carbonrahmen und eine X01, wenn man nur 600 Euro drauflegt. Naja, vielleicht noch einigermaßen vergleichbar, wenn man sieht, dass dann nur eine RS Solo Air drin ist.
Von der Geometrie her wäre Kona der absolute Favorit. Warum kann man nicht alles haben?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. November 2013)

Nach diversen ausführlichen Testfahrten auf den unterschiedlichsten Bikes komme ich (abgesehen von der Geo) *hinsichtlich Fahrspaß *bei allen Bikes auf *folgende Prioritäten* (Tuningpotential):


Reifen
Gabel
Bremsen
Variable Sattelstütze
Das sind die Punkte, die für mich am wichtigsten sind um Spaß zu haben. Schaltung, Naben, Gewicht etc. spielen da eine nur untergeordnete Rolle. Es sei denn du gehörst zu den Pros, die jedes Ausstattungsdetail ans  Limit bringen - aber dann bist du hohe Kauf- und Materialpreise ja  ohnehin schon gewohnt. 

Auf das Process 153 bezogen würde mir das Kleine reichen. Bei Bedarf ergänzt um eine bessere Bremse und evtl. RCT3 Dämpferkartusche für die PIKE.


----------



## defjanski (28. November 2013)

was wiegt der process 153 rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (14. Dezember 2013)

gibt es Fotos vom Large Rad? Ich bin verliebt in das Radl.


----------



## capcom (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt. Gibt es eine ISCG-Aufnahme? Wenn ja, welche? Thx


----------



## D1s1re (17. Dezember 2013)

capcom schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt. Gibt es eine ISCG-Aufnahme? Wenn ja, welche? Thx



JA es gibt eine ISCG Aufnahme - Standart ISCG 05


----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. Dezember 2013)

King Jens one schrieb:


> gibt es Fotos vom Large Rad? Ich bin verliebt in das Radl.


Ja, jetzt ja 

Weil mich das Process in L selbst auch interessierte, hatte ich Anfang der Woche darum gebeten es aus dem  zu befreien ...





Hier mit einem 1,85m großen Fahrer ...




... der in der Kinderecke sichtlich seinen Spaß hat.  





Hier auf meine 92er Schrittlänge eingestellt. Sattelstütze ist am erlaubten Maximum:



Abstand Tretlager -> Sattel beträgt 80cm.

Leider hat der Wheelie- & Stoppie-Test ergeben, das mir das Bike zu flach und zu lang ist. Bitte beachten: Ich bin ein Sitzzwerg mit relativ langen Beinen. Brauche also eher ein kurzes und hohes Bike. D.h. meine Aussage ist auf keinen Fall zu verallgemeinern!

Einem anderen (normal gewachsenen) Kunden, der das Vorjahresmodell in M fährt, war das 153DL (Testbike) in M zu klein. Die neue GEO Philosophie macht sich also durchaus bemerkbar.

Zum Schluss ein *fettes Dankeschön* an meinen Händler und die Jungs!
*Ihr seid die Besten! *


----------



## Boink (19. Dezember 2013)

Schön sortierter Shop  Wenn ich bei mir was andres als Cube, Ghost, Trekkingräder oder Kinder/Omabikes jenseits der 100mm Federweg haben will darf man gerne in den Katalog schauen und zahlungsplichtig bestellen oder ein uraltes geschundes Cube Hanzz im Hinterhof probefahren.. Nächster Kona händer 100km weit weg


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Dezember 2013)

is das bei lucky bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. Dezember 2013)

www.radhaus-kastner.de in Kuppenheim


----------



## MiLi (22. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie viel lange und hub Dropzone/LEV auf rahmengrosse M 153/153DL hat? danke...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Januar 2014)

MiLi schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie viel lange und hub Dropzone/LEV auf rahmengrosse M 153/153DL hat? danke...


Meinst du mit "Länge" die maximal erlaubte Höhe (Mindesteinstecktiefe)?

Bin später beim Händler und kann nachmessen...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Januar 2014)

Gemessen ab Mitte Tretlager:





Das 153DL Testbike konnte ich nicht vermessen, da dieses gerade ausgeliehen ist.


----------



## MiLi (23. Januar 2014)

danke Konafahrer 

so hub ist dann 125mm und nicht 100mm, wie Kona geschrieben hat. oder? wenn ist 125mm, dann wird perfekt sein.

nur wegen offset habe ich jetzt gedanken. sitzrohrwinkel sieht viel flacher aus als bei meiner Pitch. wegen dem offset kann dann sitz zu hinten sein. LEV ohne offset kann dann alternative sein.


----------



## Rischer (21. Mai 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob ein Double Barrel Air in das Process passt?


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2014)

so richtig hab ichs noch nich mit dem bilder einfügen, daher das bild zuerst. warum sollte der CCDB net passen? du kannst den dämpfer in jede richtung einbauen, is zu 90%egal für die performance.

es ist sogar besser wenn man die geringste zu beschleunigende masse an der wippe anbaut, umso besser ist das ansprechverhalten. ich habs ja auch auch gemacht, aber aus optischen gründen. ich merke zwar nix davon aber es ist ein gutes gefühl den schwerpunkt tiefer zu haben und sowenig beschleunigte masse zu haben wies geht. (mit dem was man hat)


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2014)

un beim process ist ja nun wirklich platz für das piggy back...


----------



## Rischer (22. Mai 2014)

Sicher sagen kannst du es auch nicht oder?!

Beim Propain Tyee zum Beispiel sieht es auch so aus als würde der DB Air passen. Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Dorsdn (22. Mai 2014)

Rischer schrieb:


> Sicher sagen kannst du es auch nicht oder?!
> 
> Beim Propain Tyee zum Beispiel sieht es auch so aus als würde der DB Air passen. Ist aber nicht so.



Siehe homepage - ich meine dass es bei den Einstellempfehlungen Infos gibt.
Soll heissen es scheint einen speziellen Typ zu geben. Ich glaube nicht,  dass ein Abgleich der Baulänge reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (22. Mai 2014)

also wenn ich mir die bilder anschaue vom process rahmen und die coladose, bin ich mir fast sicher das es passt. 

aber brauchst du eigentlich en CCDB air? oder hast du den schon rumliegen und er muss weg? ansonsten würde ich zum vivid air raten. 

bin beide gefahren (in nem anderen bike) und das fahrverhalten war gleich, allerdings der vivid schneller und einfacher abstimmbar.


----------



## Rischer (22. Mai 2014)

@Dorsdn Top. Danke. Scheint zu passen. Ich habe aber Kona sicherheitshalber noch mal angeschrieben.

EDIT: Passt doch nicht. An einem Auge wird eine 15er Bohrung benötigt. Mies!

@Enginejunk Hab noch einen


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Mai 2014)

aber die 15er bohrung kann man doch mit distanzbuchsen ausgleichen?


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Mai 2014)

ich weiss nich wo das problem ist. bin ich von alter schule der selber denkt oder muss ich alles fertig im internet kaufen? 

wenn was net passt, buchsen z.b. geh ich zur schlosserei umme ecke, sag dem was ich will und aus alu oder stahl etc., der macht mir das fix und gut ist. dann stell ich ne kiste hin und ferdsch is das thema. 

is das echt nur im osten so? können nur die ossis selber messen was für buchsen sie brauchen? ich hoffe nicht!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. Juli 2014)

Modelljahr 2015​





153 DL





153


----------



## Felger (25. Juli 2014)

Ist von euch schon wer das propain tyee gefahren? Mich würde ein Vergleich interessieren


----------



## Em-Jay (2. August 2014)

Weiss einer zufällig ab wann die Process 153 DL 2015 lieferbar wären. Auf der Homepage finde ich leider keine Infos


----------



## ckingpin (6. August 2014)

Moin, habe auch der Kona-Seite gelesen, dass folgende Progress mit Carbonrahmen noch kommen sollen: Process 111 Supreme, das Process 111 DL, das Process 134 Supreme und das Process 134C DL - könnte wirklich spanned werden...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. September 2014)

Heute Morgen las ich auf singletrackworld.com: 





> Once again available in sizes S, M, L, XL with similar standover throughout, *we’d recommend trying a size bigger than you usually ride to feel the benefit of the extra  front centre.*


... und dachte so bei mir: _"Die haben gut reden, ich brauch mit meinen extrem langen Haxen ein möglichst kurzes und hohes Bike. Also von der Papierform her so ziemlich das Gegenteil des Process-Lineups."_ 

Bis ich vorhin kurz beim Örtlichen war und der Verkäufer zu mir meinte, sie hätten heute ein 153 in XL aufgebaut. Auf dem Weg in den Keller war ich in Gedanken schon bei Omnibusfeeling (TTH: 656)... 

ABER!

Die Jungs von singletrackworld haben recht!

Das Teil fährt sich selbst in XL sowas von handlich! Man ist wunderbar ins Bike integriert. Ich bin BEGEISTERT! 

Schön auch das GT'ische Oberrohr:





Stoned? Nein, der schaut immer so! 





Sorry für die miesen Pics, hatte nur das Smartphone dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. September 2014)

Wer zu spät kommt ...





... muss das Bike an der Wand hängend fotografieren. :-(


----------



## Enginejunk (26. September 2014)

habt ihr en 167er?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. September 2014)

Kann ich nachfragen. Es standen einige Kona-Kartons rum...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. September 2014)

Sie bekommen das 167 in L

Lieferstatus ASAP


----------



## Enginejunk (27. September 2014)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. September 2014)

as soon as possible?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. September 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> as soon as possible?


Ja


----------



## Fl!p (6. Oktober 2014)

Beim 167 würde mich interessieren, ob man einen Umwerfer montieren kann. Vorrausgesetzt man kann den Rahmen einzeln erwerben.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. Oktober 2014)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Beim 167 würde mich interessieren, ob man einen Umwerfer montieren kann.(...)


Für was?!  Hier 1x11 im Vergleich mit den 2x10 des 153:




Als ehemaliger 9-Gang Fahrer kann ich dir garantieren, dass du dich an den fehlenden Gang innerhalb kürzester Zeit gewöhnt haben wirst. 



> (...)Vorrausgesetzt man kann den Rahmen einzeln erwerben.


Ist laut Verkäufer nicht geplant.


----------



## Fl!p (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich will das komplettrad nicht, zu viele Teile die ich tauschen müsste. Ich möchte keinen Sram Antrieb, auch wenn ich 1x11 vom Prinzip her gut finde. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass die Sram 10-42 Kasette mit der neuen XTR Gruppe kompatibel ist.


----------



## Dorsdn (1. Dezember 2014)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 153er?
Würde mich gerne mal austauschen.


----------



## Trailgurke (3. Dezember 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 153er?
> Würde mich gerne mal austauschen.



Mit Modelljahr 2015 oder 2014?


----------



## Dorsdn (4. Dezember 2014)

@Trailgurke
Egal - mich interessiert beides.
Will mal sehen wie es anderen mit dem bike geht.
Ich fahre das 153 DL seit Oktober 2013 und bin super zufrieden!
Ich habe die Integra Sattelstütze durch eine Lev getauscht, will einfach schnell und unkompliziert die Sattelstützenhöhe verändern können.
Dann noch einen leichten Laufradsatz für "daheim" rein und dann passt das bike für mich sehr gut.
Mir scheint das Process hat in Deutschland, oder ev. nur hier im Forum, wegen einem sehr "komischen" Fahrbericht von diesem "Maxi" keine gute Akzeptanz.
Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Trailgurke (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Kona und mich wundert es auch eigentlich, dass man es im Allgemeinen hier sehr wenig sieht. Oder besser gesagt außer meins habe ich noch keins gesehen.
In diversen Zeitschriften Übersee sagt man ja, das Process sei das beste 650B Bike was momentan auf dem Markt ist. Ich zB bin das Capra mal gefahren und es hat mir gar nicht zugesagt. Aber das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.

Ich selbst fahre das 153DL (2014) seit September, bin vorher das Normale 153er gefahren. Mit der Integra habe ich auch so meine Problemchen, das Gefriemel ist schon ätzend. Was aber im Allgemeinen bei innenverlegten Sachen so ist.
Habe die XT Bremsen durch die Avid Trail 9 ersetzt. Im Frühjahr kommen Dämpfer und Gabel zum Service.

Ich müsste schon sehr lange überlegen bis mir was negatives einfällt. Das Bike hat mir mehrmals durch das tolle Ansprechverhalten den Arsch gerettet, was auf das Zusammenspiel von Komponenten und Geometrie (denke ich mal) zurückzuführen ist. Ich fahre sowohl Touren als auch Bikepark, wird schon gut gerockt. Jeder der das Bike Probe gefahren ist, war begeistert. Trotzdem würden sich doch alle ein Specialized kaufen.

Warum? Ich gehe davon aus, dass immernoch viele denken der Rahmen könnte brechen. Habe in der letzten Zeit aber doch eher andere Marken brechen sehen als Kona.


----------



## Dorsdn (5. Dezember 2014)

@Trailgurke,
freut mich wenigsten einen fernen 153DL Fahrer zu wissen.
Aber ich freue mich auch dass ich mein bike sonst nie auf dem trail sehe, da flitzen zu einem grossen Prozentsatz Specis rum,
das wäre allein deshalb für ich ein "no go".
Die Gabel hat die Woche einen Service bekommen, fühlt sich wieder sehr gut an, als Dämpfer versuche ich nun mal den Monarch Plus debonair. Bin noch nicht gefahren. Kann ja mal berichten, bin da aber nicht so der Freak.

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (9. Januar 2015)

Zum Bericht vom Maxi muss man sagen, dass er eindeutig zur falschen Rahmengröße gegriffen hat. Das Oberrohr fällt lang aus. Länger als bei anderen. Er hat aus Gewohnheit und wie er schreibt aus Vorliebe zum L gegriffen, obwohl M hier besser gepasst hätte. Dann hätte auch die Gewichtsverteilung besser gepasst.

Ich find das Rad super, habe ein 2014 DL. War damit schon in den Alpen und beim IXS Cup in Thale. Beides machte enorm Spaß. Die Geometrie ist einfach gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. April 2015)

Heute beim Händler gesehen: *2x11 XTR*


----------



## Enginejunk (9. April 2015)

versteh ich jetzt nicht. is das ungewöhnlich? (kenne mich mit den process nich aus)

mal was anderes, die kartons hinten:
made in kambodscha? is das en bulls?


----------



## Fl!p (10. April 2015)

Das Besondere ist wohl 2x11 XTR mit der Sram 10-42 Kassette. Habe ich an meinem auch, allerdings in 1x11.


----------



## RiXtn (24. April 2015)

moin männers/frauchens!

da ich bei jeder frage die ich in den letzten tagen ins google gehackt hab, immer wieder in diesem forum gelandet bin, bleib ich jetzt einfach hier und frage euch direkt 

ich schieß einfach mal los *bäng* 

1.

gehe am wochenende das Kona Process 153 Modell 2015 "anprobieren" und wollte fragen ob die federgabel und dämpfer der "non DL" version VIEL schlechter sind als die der DL version oder ob der unterschied zu vernachlässigen ist.
kenne mich da nicht so aus  ... außerdem ist das orange mal so richtig geil "indiefresse"  und würde gern aus optischen sowie finanziellen gründen zu der "non DL" version greifen wollen. es sei denn der unterschied zum DL ist so bösartig, dass ich quasi gezwungen bin das DL zu nehmen und aus diesem grund dann nur noch brot und wasser angesagt ist 

muss dazu sagen dass dies mein erstes fully sein wird und ich nicht der ober mega guru pro rider bin und ich mir mühe gebe "besser" zu werden.
möchte mit der federgabel / dämpfer kombination aber lange freude haben, daher die frage an die pros hier 
will mit dem gerät die berge runter rammeln (so gut es von meiner seite geht ) aber will auch die berge hoch kommen ohne zu schieben. ich muss nicht der erste auf der bergetappe sein aber da ich am rande des bergischen landes wohne wäre es schon ganz nett ein paar kleine uphill eigenschaften zu haben. downhill ist mir aber wichtiger. da quäle ich mich lieber berg hoch 

2.

jemand hatte erwähnt das einige wohl angst haben dass der rahmen beim kona brechen könnte und desshalb so wenige damit gesehen werden. so wie ich das gelesen habe gibts seitens kona doch ne LEBENSLANGE garantie auf den rahmen (außer bei carbon da sinds 5 jahre), oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? wenn mir da was wegbricht sollte dies doch ein garantiefall sein oder? gillt das auch wenn sich was am rahmen verbiegt? ist einfach nur mal dumm gefragt - evtl kanns einer beantworten 

besten dank ihr verrückten 
grüße aus köln


----------



## Fl!p (24. April 2015)

Hi,

erstmal zu Punkt 2:

Kona Rahmen brechen nicht häufiger als andere Rahmen. Man sieht nur mehr Bilder von gebrochenen Kona Rahmen, weil Kona eine lange Zeit am alten Design festgehalten hat und das den meisten leuten nicht gefallen hat. Zugegeben, das Design war lange Zeit nicht auf der höhe der Zeit. So wurde von der masse jeder gebrochene Kona Rahmen "gefeiert" und geteilt. Kona war einer der ersten Hersteller die Bikes richtung Freeride und Big Mountain entwickelt haben. Damals ende der 90er anfang der 2000er wurden Bikes besonders Stabil designed. Dieses Design hat Kona lange beibehalten und ist so in verruf geraten. Ich bin un schon einige Konas gefahren und hab nie Probleme gehabt. 

Zu Punkt 1:

Wenn das dein erstes Fully ist, dann sollte die nicht DL Variante für dich auf jeden fall reichen. Die Unterschiede bei der Federrung sind nicht so groß. Ausserdem lässt sich eine bessere Gabel oder ein besserer Dämpfer einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## RiXtn (25. April 2015)

[email protected] Fl!p für deine antwort 



war heute im laden und hab mir doch die  grüne DL version mitgenommen.

das teil macht unglaublich viel spaß, jedoch habe ich eine frage zur gabel und eine zum dämpfer.

FRAGE GABEL:

ich habe an der gabelkrone (antriebsseite) verschiedene einstellungsmöglichkeiten... offen, pedlieren, lock. die drei einstellungen verstehe ich.
was ich jedoch vergessen habe beim händler zu erfragen ist das kleine rädchen oben auf diesem blauen regler. dort steht LOW - SPD drauf mit einem + und einem pfeil. kann mir das rädchen jemand erklären?

hier ein bild davon:








ZUM DÄMPFER:

der dämpfer wurde beim händler auf mein körpergewicht angepasst und stimmt soweit wenn ich mich nach dem SAG richte. taucht ca. 15-20% ein wenn ich normal drauf sitze. wollte aber trotzdem wissen ob es irgendwo eine tabelle gibt, die einen ungefähren richtwert vorgibt was bei welchem gewicht an PSI dort drin sein sollte. auf der gabel steht ja eine tabelle drauf.
der dämpfer ist ein RockShox Monarch Plus RC3.


besten dank
greezz rick


----------



## Fl!p (26. April 2015)

Das kleine Rädchen müsste die Lowspeed Druckstufe sein. 

Ich habe auch das Process Deluxe, allerdings hab ich gleich die Pike gegen eine Marzocchi 350 NCR tauschen lassen. Den Dämpfer hätte ich auch schon gegen einen Marzocchi 053S getauscht, aber dieser ist noch nicht lieferbar.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann wird laut Kona das Process 153 mit 30% Sag gefahren um am effektivsten zu arbeiten. Der Monarch Dämpfer ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings bietet er mir wohl zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten um zufrieden zu sein.

Eine Tabelle mit Luftdrücken gibt es für den Dämpfer nicht. Du musst lediglich über den Luftdruck den Sag einstellen, dann sollte es passen. Die Zugstufe müsste ab werk korrekt eingestellt sein. Das war es dann auch schon mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MeisterSplinter (17. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich beim 2015 er Process 153 beim grossen Kettenblatt vorne auf 36 T "beschränkt " bin , da sich der Umwerfer nicht versetzen lässt ? Weiss jemand mehr...


----------



## SE17 (21. Juni 2015)

hallo zusammen,
finde das kona process 153 dl von den geometrie-werten und von der ausstattung her sehr interessant. was ich allerdings sehr komisch finde; warum ist das bike so unglaublich schwer?? über 15 kg finde ich für ein bike bei der ausstattung und nem 160/153iger federweg einfach um ca. ein kilo zu schwer. das gewicht kann ja eigentlich nur im rahmen liegen... also vor rahmenbruch brauch man da glaub ich keine angst zu haben. was ist denn eure meinung hierzu??

gruß
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. Juni 2015)

vlei bescheisst Kona einfach nicht bei der angabe wie viele andere hersteller.


----------



## Fl!p (22. Juni 2015)

Wie kommst du auf über 15Kg? Meins war mit anderer Gabel und WahWah's bei 13,9.


----------



## SE17 (22. Juni 2015)

15 kg (bei rahmengröße m) habe ich mehrfach als grobe hausnummer bei meiner internetrecherche so gefunden. gibt sogar bilder, wo jemand ein process 153 (nicht dl) an ner kofferwaage in die kamera hält. weiß denn jemand konkret wieviel der rahmen mit/ohne dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. Juni 2015)

*M*


 



*L*




*XL*


----------



## SE17 (22. Juni 2015)

besten dank


----------



## Dorsdn (22. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre ein 153 DL, L, mit 1x10 und leichterem, aber haltbarem,Laufradsatz 1775g, Magic Mary und Fat Albert, Dmr Vault Mg. 
Wiegt so 13.7kg.
Sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juni 2015)

13,7kg finde ich absolut top für ein haltbares bike.


----------



## SE17 (22. Juni 2015)

14 kg fände ich auch spitze... nur was ist denn an dem serienbike so schwer, dass das sofort über ein kilo ausmacht?
was habt ihr konkret getauscht?
danke


----------



## Fl!p (23. Juni 2015)

Redest du jetzt vom Process Standart oder vom Process DL? Das DL ist natürlich leichter und wiegt keine 15 Kg.
Meins wiegt Aktuell 13,4 Kg.
Getauscht habe ich:
- Race Face Atlas Vorbau 35/35
- Race Face Next SL 35 Lenker
- Race Face Next SL Kurbel 170mm mit 30er N/W Kettenblatt
- Race Face Strafe Griffe
- Shimano XTR 9000er Schaltwerk und Schalthebel
- Kindshock Southpaw (sehr zu empfehlen)
- Tubeless
- HT ME03 Ti Pedale
- Marzocchi 350 NCR
- Marzocchi 053 S3C2R Dämpfer








Das Waagenbild ist noch ohne Marzocchi Dämpfer, also noch mal 30g abziehen.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen vernünftigen Laufradsatz.


----------



## fuschnick (23. Juni 2015)

Auf den Bildern oben ist die Deluxe Variante etwas schwerer als die Normale? Und der L Rahmen leichter als XL??

EDIT: Der XL ist anscheinend ein 2015er, und der L ein 2014er


----------



## Fl!p (23. Juni 2015)

Das erste Bild der DL Variante ist das 2014er Modell.


----------



## SE17 (23. Juni 2015)

was haltet ihr denn von den laufrädern? die felgen an sich sind doch eigentlich ganz gut bzw. haltbar und ordentlich breit?! weiß nur nicht, was ich von den novatec naben halten soll... konnte da im internet nicht allzu viel finden.
hätte auf jeden fall ein problem, wenn ich jetzt noch 700-1000€ für lrs ausgeben müsste, da das bike an sich ja nicht gerade preisgünstig ist.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr novatec seit ein paar jahren. Vorteil: Man kann sie umbauen auf andere achsen und sie sind sehr leicht zu warten. Die lager sind standart und überall erhältlich, freilauf kostet neu mit lagern 20€.


----------



## Fl!p (23. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen sind ganz gut. Die Breite reicht für den Einsatzzweck locker. Mit Durchschlägen habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Novatec Naben sollen eigentlich auch nicht schlecht sein. Bisher ist mir auch nichts Negatives aufgefallen. Der Freilauf ist im Vergleich zu anderen Naben sehr leise.
Die Speichen und Nippel sind wohl eher Standart.


----------



## gutsch6 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,
überlege auch auf ein 153er! Bräuchte noch die Hilfe der XL Rahmen Fahrer - bei welcher Grösse bzw. Schrittlänge fährt ihr das bike?
Danke!!!!!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juli 2015)

Schlechtes Pic vom 2016er - aber besser als nix:







Quelle: radhaus-kastner.de/da-ist-was-los/mein-liebes-tagebuch/kona-launch-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2015)

twoface? 

schriftzug auf dem unterrohr links in blau? das wäre HAMMER!


----------



## Dorsdn (16. Juli 2015)

Welches Datum schreiben wir heute? 
Als Ankündigung ok - aber schon beim Händler?
Mein 2014er Process ist jetzt wohl NIX mehr wert.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2015)

Bestellbar ab präsentation. Und glaubt man dem countdown auf konaworld.com ist das sonntag um 0:00uhr.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. Juli 2015)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Welches Datum schreiben wir heute?
> Als Ankündigung ok - aber schon beim Händler?
> Mein 2014er Process ist jetzt wohl NIX mehr wert.


Habe die Quellenangabe geändert.

PS. Dein Bike ist erst dann nichts mehr wert, wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Juli 2015)

Process 153 - € 3.499,-




http://konaworld.com/process_153.cfm


Process 153DL - € 4.999,-








http://konaworld.com/process_153_dl.cfm


----------



## alf2 (25. Juli 2015)

Fl!p schrieb:


>



Schönes Rad!
Ich überlege mir auch grad ein 153er und habe ein paar Fragen dazu:

Rahmengröße: ich bin 1,72 groß und bin mir unsicher ob S oder M besser passt. Zum probieren gibts in meiner Nähe leider nix
Ich würde das bike mit Teilen von meinem aktuellen Enduro komplettieren. Lässt sich eine Reverb ohne Stealth montieren (gibt es Leitungsbefestigungen?)
Wie harmoniert das bike mit den MZ Federelementen? Vorne würde eine 350 NRC ti reinkommen. Für hinten habe ich überlegt den Monarch drinnenzulassen. Es soll ja mit dem Monarch eher straff sein. Wie sehr merkt man die Veränderung durch den MZ?
Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit aus?
Hat jemand schon genauere Infos zum 2016er bike? ändert sich was am Rahmen? (z.b. Boost 148 oä.?)


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Juli 2015)

Die infos zu den 2016ern findest direkt bei konaworld, seit letzte woche online.


----------



## Fl!p (27. Juli 2015)

alf2 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Ich überlege mir auch grad ein 153er und habe ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> Rahmengröße: ich bin 1,72 groß und bin mir unsicher ob S oder M besser passt. Zum probieren gibts in meiner Nähe leider nix
> ...



Ich habe bei 1,72 Größe M genommen. Es gibt Leitungshalterungen für Variostützen mit externer Zugverlegung. Ich finde den Marzocchi 053 um Welten besser als den Monarch. Das Hinterrad klebt richtig am Boden. Nachteil ist, man braucht öfters mal die Trail Einstellung am Dämpfer wenn man bergauf fährt.


----------



## alf2 (27. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Infos!



Fl!p schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 1,72 Größe M genommen.



Hatte Sorge, das das ev. zu lange wird. Länge passt?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit aus?



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Die infos zu den 2016ern findest direkt bei konaworld, seit letzte woche online.



Hatte ich schon gesehen, ob sich bei den Rahmen technisch was verändert hat, lies sich leider nicht herauslesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. Juli 2015)

geometrie und technology steht doch alles dort? einfach auf den entsprechenden reiter klicken und dann öffnet sich das gesuchte.


----------



## alf2 (29. Juli 2015)

Ok! Habs gefunden!


----------



## cabblers (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, kann man das Kona 153 auch mit 26 Zoll fahren?


----------



## oolinger (30. Dezember 2015)

cabblers schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man das Kona 153 auch mit 26 Zoll fahren?


Oder gleich das 167er nehmen. 

http://www.wigglesport.de/kona-process-167-2015/


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (3. Februar 2016)

Kennt jemand den Kettenführungsstandart vom 2014er Process? Ist das der ISCG alt oder der 05?


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Februar 2016)

haben die überhaupt ne aufnahme? 
wenn ja sollte das die 05 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (4. Februar 2016)

cabblers schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man das Kona 153 auch mit 26 Zoll fahren?



Da der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27.5" so gering ist würde ich sagen, das geht. Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Was soll passieren, ausser dass man mehr Reifenfreiheit hat. Die paar mm die das Rad dann tiefer liegt können sich nicht so gravierend auf die Geometrie auswirken.




Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Kettenführungsstandart vom 2014er Process? Ist das der ISCG alt oder der 05?



So weit ich weiß, haben alle Konas seit 2009 den ISCG05 Standart (Vielleicht auch früher, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher). Also sollte das 2014er auf jeden fall ISCG05 haben. Wenn ich noch das 2014er Techbook finde, kann ichs dir sicher sagen.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Februar 2016)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Da der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27.5" so gering ist würde ich sagen, das geht. Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Was soll passieren, ausser dass man mehr Reifenfreiheit hat. Die paar mm die das Rad dann tiefer liegt können sich nicht so gravierend auf die Geometrie auswirken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du das 2014er techbook? meins geht nur bis 2013.


----------



## Fl!p (4. Februar 2016)

Sorry, gerade das 2014er fehlt mir. Ich war aber fast sicher, dass ich es hätte.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Februar 2016)

wenns aber ne aufnahme hat dann 05.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2016)

Hat iscg 05


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (5. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Enginejunk (5. Februar 2016)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hat iscg 05


hast du das aktuelle Techbook? kannst das als PDF irgendwie zum Download anbieten?
das wäre super.


----------



## MeisterSplinter (5. Februar 2016)

Also das 2015 er gibt es hier : 
http://www.groupesportif.com/ebook_2015/e-kona_2015.pdf
 und hier das 2014 er : 
http://de.scribd.com/doc/177543988/Catalogo-Kona-2014#scribd


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Februar 2016)

cool danke dir.


----------



## MeisterSplinter (6. Februar 2016)

allerdings fehlen bei den Techbooks ab 2014 irgendwie die letzten Seiten mit den Detailinfos ...oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs85153 (27. März 2016)

hi weis jemand den drehmoment am schaltauge und schaltwerk


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Juli 2016)

*2017 153 DL*





153


----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2016)

Was kostet das 2017er 153 DL?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enginejunk (9. September 2016)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Was kostet das 2017er 153 DL?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...k-yellow-Mountainbike_detail_118245_1061.html


----------



## Apeman (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi, welche Dämpfer ebl hat das Process 2016? Finde nichts zu im Netz...


----------



## Fl!p (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, dann 200x57.


----------



## draussen (11. Oktober 2016)

Genau, falls du über einen Dämpferwechsel nachdenkst, musst du wissen, dass nicht alle Marken ohne weiteres passen. Am Yoke brauchst du nen Dämpferauge mit 15mm Durchmesser. Da ist Cane Creek schon mal raus und muss entweder aufgerieben oder beim Service-Center umgebaut werden.

Fährt hier eigentlich irgendjemand nen Coil Dämpfer im 153er?


----------



## Apeman (13. Oktober 2016)

draussen schrieb:


> Genau, falls du über einen Dämpferwechsel nachdenkst, musst du wissen, dass nicht alle Marken ohne weiteres passen. Am Yoke brauchst du nen Dämpferauge mit 15mm Durchmesser. Da ist Cane Creek schon mal raus und muss entweder aufgerieben oder beim Service-Center umgebaut werden.
> 
> Fährt hier eigentlich irgendjemand nen Coil Dämpfer im 153er?



Danke für die Info 
Ich denke tatsächlich über einen Dämpferwechsel nach, wobei der Monarch schon gut geht.

Was wäre mit Cedrics DVO Coil? Passt der? Er schwört ja auf DVO


----------



## draussen (13. Oktober 2016)

Uhhh, bei DVO habe ich keine Ahnung. Schreib doch Cosmic, also dem Vertrieb, einfach mal ne freundliche Mail. Ne Info diesbezüglich würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich bekomme nächste Woche leihweise den Fox RC4 von einem Kollegen und werde natürlich berichten. Generell ist das 153 ja auf der etwas linearen Seite, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da eh nicht jedes Stahlfederbein sooo gut funktioniert. Die Luftfederbeine von RockShox finde ich gerade bzgl. der Druckstufeneinstellung eher albern.

Irgendwas an meinem Hinterbau klappert, das kann eigentlich nur das Sram GX-Schaltwerk sein. Fest isses, was kommt denn da als Ursache in Frage?
Kette zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (14. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin mit dem Marzocchi 053 SC2R im 153 sehr zufrieden. Da kommt der original Monarch RCT3 bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Oktober 2016)

an alle 153er besitzer, schaut mal in die neue FREERIDE auf seite 102....


----------



## Apeman (16. Oktober 2016)

Kannst du die Seite abfotografieren?


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Oktober 2016)

mh. mal sehen ob ich das lesbar hinbekomme...


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## draussen (18. Oktober 2016)

Naja, der Lehner halt. Da reicht es, bloß das Fazit zu lesen und das fällt ja eher mager aus.

Stahlfederdämpfer (Fox RC4) passt im Übrigen, ist aber recht knapp bei Rahmengröße M und wie zu erwarten ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wenn man den original verbauten Monarch RT als Vergleich heranzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (19. Oktober 2016)

naja, ich finde das fazit schon sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt das beide lehner´s ja eher konahasser sind.


----------



## Apeman (19. Oktober 2016)

draussen schrieb:


> Stahlfederdämpfer (Fox RC4) passt im Übrigen, ist aber recht knapp bei Rahmengröße M und wie zu erwarten ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wenn man den original verbauten Monarch RT als Vergleich heranzieht.



Wie ist dein eindruck? Gut oder schlecht?
Kannst du mal ein Bild machen?


----------



## draussen (19. Oktober 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> naja, ich finde das fazit schon sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt das beide lehner´s ja eher konahasser sind.



Konahasser, würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, allerdings hatte Kona ja auch für eine ganze Weile nichts, was andere nicht besser konnten.



Apeman schrieb:


> Wie ist dein eindruck? Gut oder schlecht?
> Kannst du mal ein Bild machen?



Ein Bild mache ich dir gerne mal, sieht aber nach nichts weiter aus. 
Der Erste Eindruck ist ganz ordentlich, das Hinterrad bleibt nicht mehr an Hindernissen hängen und folgt dem Untergrund wesentlich besser. Insgesamt unauffällig und durchschlagen tut es bis jetzt auch nicht.
ABER bis jetzt hab ich nur eine eigentlich deutlich zu harte Feder, die passt mir für die Hometrails ganz gut, weil ich es schon eher straff mag, die Trails kenne ich halt wirklich gut und die paar Sprünge in der Umgebung kann ich alle mitnehmen. 
Auf den ruppigeren Strecken im Umland und insbesondere in Tschechien ist das aber ne ganz andere Geschichte, da hat sich die Feder heute als zu hart erwiesen, es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und ich hatte meine liebe Mühe die Fuhre in der Spur zu halten. 
Von daher kann ich dir noch gar nicht soooo viel sagen.


----------



## SE17 (20. Oktober 2016)

hallo zusammen,
kennt ihr das ungefähre rahmengewicht des process 153? welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einer körpergröße von 1,83 m und einer schrittlänge von 88 cm empfehlen. danke vorab.


----------



## draussen (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Oktober 2016)

2017er in M, welches ich heute zum Fotografieren ausführen durfte.


----------



## biker-wug (20. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## draussen (24. Oktober 2016)

Zweites Kurzreview zum Stahlfederdämpfer im 153. Ich habe jetzt mal meinen Downhiller kannibalisiert und die 600er Feder im Kona gegen eine deutlich passendere 375er getauscht. 
Der Hinterbau funktioniert mit dem RC4 besser als mit dem Monarch. Er steht hoch im Federweg und gibt gutes Feedback vom Untergrund, ohne dabei störrisch zu wirken. Gleichzeitig lässt sich der Dämpfer so breit einstellen, dass sich eine gute Balance aus Federwegsrückgewinnung und -ausnutzung rausfahren lässt. 
Sprich springen, pumpen und pushen geht nur eingeschränkt zu Lasten der Sensibilität. Imho macht er das souverän besser als die meisten Luftdämpfer, die musste ich in der Regel straff fahren, um nicht durchzurauschen und habe dadurch Sensibilität am Anfang des Federwegs verschenkt. 
Zur Zeit habe ich ab und zu noch das Gefühl den Dämpfer zu überfahren aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur Einstellungssache.
Der RC4 hat eine einstellbare Endprogression, die braucht man/ich auch, da das Kona eher linear ausfällt. Wenn man mit dem Rad regelmäßig im Bikepark oder auf ähnlichen Strecken unterwegs ist und sich da an den gröberen Sachen versucht, spürt man schon ab und zu deutlich dass man in die Endprogression kommt. Ich habe es drauf angelegt und konnte mit geschätzt 2/3 eingestellter Endprogression keinen unangenehmen Durchschlag provozieren.


----------



## Apeman (23. November 2016)

Super, danke für deine Einschätzung.
Konntest du den Dämpfer inzwischen richtig einstellen?


----------



## Enginejunk (23. November 2016)

was habt ihr fürne dämpferlänge? auch 216x63?

würde einer gegen en Vivid Air R2C tauschen? ist aus meinem Process 167, ich werd mit dem nich warm und würde gern en coil haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (23. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> was habt ihr fürne dämpferlänge? auch 216x63?



bei dem Process 153 ist die Dämpferlänge 200x57


----------



## Enginejunk (23. November 2016)

ach mist.


----------



## draussen (24. November 2016)

Apeman schrieb:


> Super, danke für deine Einschätzung.
> Konntest du den Dämpfer inzwischen richtig einstellen?



Ich?

Ich versuche jetzt mal was halbwegs sinnvolles dazu zu schreiben, wenn du gesonderte Fragen hast kannste mir notfalls ja ne PMN schicken.

Ja, fährt sich gut, bräuchte halt nach wie vor einen Satz an Federn in verschiedenen Härten um das Rad auch mal im wirklich steileren Gelände oder im Park zu bewegen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur ein Luxus an den ich mich durch die Luftdämpfer gewöhnt hab. Mit der derzeit verwendeten Feder komme ich gut klar und bin bei irgendwas um die 25% Sag. Und für die richtigen Parks hab ich ja nochmal ein gesondertes Schussrad.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Fahrfertig>80kg, Fox Rc4/375er Feder 

Zu mir, ich fahre gerne aktiv und bevorzuge ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk, hauptsächlich weil ich es nicht mag, wenn sich die Geometrie durch Gewichtsverteilung zu sehr ändert, um schnell und gezielt Vorder- bzw. Hinterrad belasten zu können und um ein direktes Feedback vom Untergrund zu bekommen. 
Um das zu veranschaulichen - Ich stimme das Rad eher in Richtung Taschenrakete als Mini-Dh ab.

Dafür eignet sich der Dämpfer erstaunlich gut, der Kompromiss aus Ansprech- und Durchschlagsverhalten ist mit ein wenig Arbeit am Dämpfer zu erledigen. Ich habe gerade keine Lust die Klicks und den Luftdruck im AGB zu ermitteln aber mein Ergebnis ist wenig versacken im Federweg, in Steilstücken bergauf vermisse ich keine Plattform und was für meine Belange am wichtigsten ist, ich kann das Rad sehr gut auf dem Trail und auf dem Absprung bewegen, weil es sich definiert und sicher verhält, ich weiß halt immer relativ gut, wo sich die Grenze der Traktion befindet und ob ich noch etwas härter abspringen kann ohne plötzlich im Federweg zu versacken. Außerdem kann ich das Rad ohne viel Arbeit, aufs Hinterrad bringen um im Trail Blödsinn zu veranstalten. 
Des weiteren verhältnismäßig viel Traktion am Hinterrad auch im Gerumpel und Schräglage und ich habe den dort probehalber aufgezogenen Ikon schon viel länger drauf als mir gut tut. Ab und zu habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau, bei gemäßigter Fahrweise, zu viele kleine Schläge durchreicht aber das ist wohl dem strafferen Fahrwerk geschuldet. Sobald ich etwas schneller fahre bzw. der Trail genug Gefälle hat ist das nicht mehr der Fall, dann kann ich laufen lassen.
Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Punkt, an dem man einen Kompromiss in der Abstimmung finden muss. Bezogen auf Stahlfederbeine hat man, im Extrem betrachtet, entweder eine gute Traktion oder ein gutes Durchschlagsverhalten. Beides ist nicht zu erreich, Luftdämpfer haben auf Grund der Progressivität ein wesentlich besseres Durchschlagsverhalten und das Kona ist halt leider nicht sehr progressiv.


----------



## Apeman (5. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Fox Buchsen ich für das Process 153 benötige. 
Müssten ja 19,05mm sein. Aber in 6 oder 8 mm? Kann gerade nicht messen...


----------



## Apeman (5. Dezember 2016)

Apeman schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Fox Buchsen ich für das Process 153 benötige.
> Müssten ja 19,05mm sein. Aber in 6 oder 8 mm? Kann gerade nicht messen...



Gerade selber gemessen:

19.05mm - 8mm Bushings für Fox Dämpfer im Kona Process 153


----------



## Apeman (7. Januar 2017)

Neu sind Fox Float CTD Gabel und Float CTD Dämpfer


----------



## Lantz (24. Januar 2017)

Mal eine kleine Frage an euch. 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Manitou Dämpfern im Process sammeln können?


----------



## Dorsdn (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich werde bald mein Kona 153DL, erstes Modell dieses Rahmendesign (Kaufdatum Okt 2013), zum Verkauf anbieten. 

Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er mir gerne eine PM schicken. 

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Februar 2017)

Huhu - hat von euch schon mal we die Wippe zwecks Lagertausch demontiert ? Hab leider die Axiallock Schraube rundgedreht..und auch nach dem ich die ausgebohrt hab bekomme ich den Bolzen nicht los. Bzw der ist schon los, aber er drückt die Wippe auseinander anstatt aus der Wippe rauszukommen..Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (8. Februar 2017)

Hmmm..nicht so die Schrauber hier anscheinend.

Geschaft.. Achse is raus, Wippe noch heile  Ich kann nur bestätigen, bitte nie an den Hauptlagerachsenfrehen wenn die kleine Madenschraube noch angezogen ist.
Bei mir hat sich eine schöne Kerbe gebildet, die der Grund war warum ich so schwierigkeiten hatte die Achse zu demontieren.
Zusätzlich zum Ausbohren hab ich noch Schraubzwinge, Hammer und Kriechöl benutzten müssen um das Teil rauszukriegen..


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Februar 2017)

Vom prinzip her ist der rahmen ja identisch mit meinem 167er, oder?

kannst du den ausbau der wippe genau beschreiben? will demnächst den rahmen pulvern lassen und da muss ich ja auch alles abbauen.


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Februar 2017)

1. Die kleine Maden/Innensechskantschraube lösen. Ist auf der nicht Antriebsseite.
2.Die Wippenachse lösen. Auch von der nicht Antriebseite her. Dabei gucken, dass die Achse nicht auf der anderen Seite die Wippe auseinander presst, dass ist bei mir passiert. Workaround siehe oben. 

Schwingenlagerung ist identisch. Konzeptionel hat das Process eine sehr durchdachte und robust dimensionierte Lagerung. Die Lager sind einfach auszuschlagen und wieder einzupressen. Kein Vergleich mit einem Spezirahmen mit seinen Mikrolagern, wo man kaum einen Lageraustreiber ansetzen kann.


----------



## draussen (13. Februar 2017)

Hat hier jemand Interesse am Rockguardz Carbon-Unterrohrschutz? Ich würde meinen hergeben, guter gebrauchter Zustand. Bei Bedarf mache ich gerne Fotos.
Ansonsten sieht der aus wie hier: Link


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2017)

Passt der auch an das 111?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## draussen (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe die Jungs von Rockguardz gestern gefragt und noch keine Antwort und lokal habe ich leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2017)

Wisst ihr wo ich einen Händler/Store wo ich einen Rahmen kaufen/bestellen kann?


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Februar 2017)

bei jedem konahändler sollte das möglich sein. 
sehr bemüht sind aus eigener erfahrung: rad-art erfurt, probikeshop und biker&boarder chemnitz. 

probikeshop sind franzosen, liefern aber problemlos. 
achtung: was im shop nicht gelistet ist muss angefragt werden da die nur das online haben was auch wirklich im lager steht.


----------



## J.O.MPG (2. März 2017)

Hi, hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Angleset im Process?
Lohnt sich das?
Würde gerne den Lenkwinkel um 1-1,5 Grad flacher machen...


----------



## Pakalolo (5. März 2017)

Gibts eigentlich im PLZ- Bereich 93xxx ein Process 153, welches mal Probe gerollt werden kann? Größe "L" wäre perfekt


----------



## Airhaenz (6. März 2017)

Kleiner Tipp für die nicht Parkratten unter den Process Ridern..

Ich hab vom SRAM Service einen neuen Monarch mit Debonair Kammer zurück bekommen ( die alte kleine Kammer war lose dabei ). Erst Skeptisch, habe ich Debonair eine Change gegeben und es funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Leicht besseres Ansprechverhalten, dynamischer im Midstroke und immernoch ausreichende Endprogression für Trailballern. 
Bei steileren Absprüngen oder herberen Landungen..fehlt allerdings ein wenig Bottomless Feeling. Ich werd mal 2-3 Spacer reinpacken. 

Hatte wärend der Wartung einen Fox DHX Coil montiert, der Debonair ist deutlich näher am Coil als die orginal Luftkammer.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. März 2017)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Angleset im Process?
> Lohnt sich das?
> Würde gerne den Lenkwinkel um 1-1,5 Grad flacher machen...



Wenn man die neuen Geodaten mit den alten vergleicht, sieht man, dass der LW um 1 Grad flacher wurde. Folglich sollte das auch passen mit dem Angleset. 
Aber ob dann nicht die Wendigkeit zu sehr leidet?
Hab zwar kein Process, aber derzeit wäre das das einzige Bike, für welches ich mein Banshee Rune hergeben würde.
Ride on!


----------



## Elipirelli (9. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Weiss jemand wie viel der 2014-16er Rahmen wiegt, vorzugsweise in L?


----------



## half-devil333 (21. März 2017)

Weiß jemand, ob ein ccdb air in den Rahmen passt?


----------



## Airhaenz (5. April 2017)

Also ausprobiert hab ich den CC DB nicht aber an Größe M sollten alle Dämpfer reinpassen. Es gibt ja Bilder von M Rädern mit Vivid Coil.. Im S ist der Monarch Plus aber Limit und der DHX 5 Coil war nur mit Tricks reinzubekommen.

By the way..gutes Rad das Process I love it 

Update Debonair. Hab jetzt doch alle 8 Bottomless Spacer drin. Dann geht auch wieder richtig angasen - wobei der Unterschied mit und ohne Spacer nicht soo gigantisch ist. Debonair braucht deutlich mehr Druck ist aber auch mit Spacern etwas dynamischer um den SAG als die kleine Luftkammer im Process.


----------



## bilmes (6. April 2017)

Hallo,

bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2016 in L. 

Änderungen gegenüber Werk:
- Vorbau 30 mm Syntace
- Fatbar Lite 30 mm Rise
- Reverb Stealth 170
- SRAM Guide RSC
- Tubeless
- Rahmen mit 3M beklebt

13,88 kg inkl. Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stenstrup (7. April 2017)

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?? Beinlänge? Bin selbst kurz davor eins zu kaufen, bin aber unschlüssig ob L oder XL

Grüße aus Dänemark
Martin



bilmes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2016 in L.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilmes (8. April 2017)

Bin 183cm mit 89cm. 
Wie groß bist du denn? 
Geht es um ein 2016er oder 2017er Modell bei dir?


----------



## stenstrup (8. April 2017)

Ich bin 186 und 90cm beinlänge.
Es geht um der 2016'er (genau das gleiche wie deins) finde der farbcombo und Ausstattung super.(werde aber auch die bremsen gegen Guides austauschen)

War mir nur nicht sicher op der Standard Sattelstütze lang genug war/ist mit meine Beine 

Bist du mit das Rad zufrieden?


----------



## bilmes (8. April 2017)

Würde mir bei 186/90 auf jeden Fall auch ne L holen. Das Bike ist schon ziemlich lang, bin deshalb auf nen 30er Vorbau gegangen. Sattelstütze wird ausreichen bei dir. 
Bin erst ein mal gefahren, daher möchte ich es noch nicht abschließend beurteilen  
Bergab geht es jedenfalls ziemlich gut, bergauf finde ich die Geometrie nicht so optimal.


----------



## Pakalolo (8. April 2017)

Was genau stört dich an der Geo bergauf? Mit welchem Rad/welchen Rädern vergleichst du es?
Danke für deine Einschätzung, bin nämlich auch seit einiger Zeit am Überlegen mir ein Process 153 zu holen.
Schade, dass es keine Rahmensets gibt.


----------



## bilmes (8. April 2017)

Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist relativ flach, die Kettenstrebe relativ kurz. Dadurch sitzt man recht weit hinten, bergauf schnell über der Hinterachse. Sitzend geht das Bike dann gern in den Wheelie, sprich wenns zu steil wird muss man aus dem Sattel. 
Wie bei allen Full Suspension bikes hat man auch das Problem dass man bergauf hinten recht tief im Dämpfer-Sag ist, was die Geo nachteilig verändert. Dagegen hilft bekanntlich auch keine am Dämpfer zuschaltbare Wippunterdrückung. 
Bikes mit längerer Kettenstrebe und steilerem Sitzrohrwinkel sind vorteilhafter zum bergauf fahren. 
Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht da eine Pike Dual Position Air einzubauen um besser hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Pakalolo (9. April 2017)

Danke für deine Eindrücke. Viel Spaß noch mit dem Process (hauptsächlich bergab dann).


----------



## bilmes (9. April 2017)

Hab ich nun dein Kaufinteresse erstickt?


----------



## Pakalolo (9. April 2017)

Nö...aber ich muss dringend eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2017)

Ich würde zugerne ma ein 2017 Model fahren mit dem 1 ° steilerem Sitzwinkel.
Man kommt mit dem Process bis 2016 schon den Berg hoch aber verglichen mit zB Speci Enduro ist es schon unangenehmer. 
Bergab und in der Luft liebe ich mein Process aber immer über alles.


----------



## stenstrup (9. April 2017)

Und ich habe gestern Abend 1 x 2016er process 153 DL bestillt


----------



## Apeman (9. April 2017)

Mit 1,87m und einer Schrittlänge von 89cm fahre ich das 2016er in Gr. L.
KS Lev Stütze bis zum Maximalen Auszug (weiße Markierung).
Sattelüberhöhung bei ausgefahrener Stütze geht gerade noch so... Man sollte keine Schuhgröße 47+ haben, da man sonst mit der Ferse an der Hinterbauschwinge hängen bleibt.
Bergab echt ein geiles Teil! Bergauf klettert es nicht ganz so gut. Wie bereits erwähnt steigt das VR recht gerne bei steilen Rampen. Für die Trails um Freiburg ist es perfekt. Im Park bin ich es bis jetzt leider noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## half-devil333 (10. April 2017)

Das ganze bezog sich vorallem auf das Dämpferaugenmaß, da der hintere Bolzen ja direkt ohne Gleitlager hindurch gesteckt wird. Was hat dieser eigentlich für ein Maß? 15 mm? Soweit ich das nämlich richtig verstanden habe, hat de rCCDB Air noch ein kleineres Maß als der CCDB Air CS.

Momentan fahre ich einen Kage RC. Der geht an sich wunderbar, aber bei 85 kg und einer 450er Feder rauscht er schon ganz gerne mal durch, da die Hinterbaukennlinie nicht gerade progressiv ist. Mit einer 500er Feder würde sich der Durchschalgschutz natürlich verbessern, aber dann hätte ich recht wenig SAG. Daher die Überlegung wieder einen Luftdämpfer zu verbauen. Einen Monarch Plus möchte ich aber nicht. Die "normalen" CCDB Air bekommt man ja, im Gegensatz zu den CS Varianten, recht günstig hier im Bikemarkt. Da mein Budget im moment sehr eingeschränkt ist, ist eigentlich auch ein Vivid Air aus dem Spiel, da die ja recht selten in 200x57 mm sind...



Airhaenz schrieb:


> Also ausprobiert hab ich den CC DB nicht aber an Größe M sollten alle Dämpfer reinpassen. Es gibt ja Bilder von M Rädern mit Vivid Coil.. Im S ist der Monarch Plus aber Limit und der DHX 5 Coil war nur mit Tricks reinzubekommen.
> 
> By the way..gutes Rad das Process I love it
> 
> Update Debonair. Hab jetzt doch alle 8 Bottomless Spacer drin. Dann geht auch wieder richtig angasen - wobei der Unterschied mit und ohne Spacer nicht soo gigantisch ist. Debonair braucht deutlich mehr Druck ist aber auch mit Spacern etwas dynamischer um den SAG als die kleine Luftkammer im Process.


----------



## half-devil333 (10. April 2017)




----------



## Airhaenz (11. April 2017)

450er Feder bei 85 kg find ich auch krass weich - wie ist denn dann der SAG wenn du die Feder nicht mehr als 3 Umdrehungen vorspannst ?
Fahre die 450er Feder bei 70kg hab ~ 28% Sag - dass passt dann auch vom Durchschlagschutz ganz gut beim ollen DHX 5 Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilmes (11. April 2017)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> (dein orangenes Kona)


Is das 'ne L?


----------



## half-devil333 (15. April 2017)

Jap


----------



## bilmes (15. April 2017)

... Wie groß bist du und wie gut kommst du mit dem Ross klar?


----------



## half-devil333 (12. Mai 2017)

bin ca. 1,80 m und fahre das ganze mit einem 35 mm Vorbau. Passt perfekt!

welcher Tune passt beim Monarch Plus eigentlich am besten?


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Mai 2017)

So....jetzt habe ich mir auch ein Process geholt. Es handelt sich um einen Rahmen Rahmen aus 2016, der von Kona aber noch mit der orangen Lackierung versehen wurde. Zu erkennen ist das meiner Information nach daran, dass der unterste Teil des Sitzrohrs nicht rund wie bei Modellen bis 2015 ist, sondern etwas eckig. Kann das jemand so bestätigen? Wobei es mir auch wurscht wäre, da die neue Geometrie eh erst ab MJ 2017 eingeführt wurde.




Hier sieht man nur den ersten Aufbau, mittlerweile habe ich die Stütze durch ne LEV 150 ersetzt, die Saint ist abgebaut und durch Shigura vorne und XT hinten ersetzt und das vordere Laufrad ist auch ein E13.
ich komme von einem Banshee Rune und damit war ich immer sehr zufrieden, wollte aber mal was Neues testen.
Der Hinterbau vom Rune ist allererste Sahne, da kommt das Kona wahrscheinlich nicht ran. Aber das Process ist vor allem wendiger und Kurven können deutlich präziser durchgezogen werden. Der steilere Lenkwinkel scheint mir da zu Hilfe zu kommen, aber auch die kurzen Kettenstreben. Bergauf merkt man aber schon, dass es im ganz steilen Geläuf eher mal zum steigen neigt. Grundsätzlich sagt mir die Geo aber sehr zu, am Samstag erste Testfahrt im trockenen und das lief richtig gut. Das Bike will spielen, an jedem Kicker kann man richtig gut rausspringen und der kurze Hinterbau macht Whips schon fast von alleine. Im Sonntag dann im regengetränkten Waldboden gefahren und wieder richtig viel Spaß gehabt, vor allem die Kurvenlage und wahrscheinlich die durch die Geometrie vorgegebene Gewichtsverteilung vermitteln viel Sicherheit.
Alles in allem bin ich zunächst mal sehr zufrieden, Härtests in den Alpen oder im Park folgen noch.
Mein Dämpfer hat die HV Luftkammer und ist aber komplett zu mit Spacern, Tune ist M/L. Bei 100kg Gewicht hat er jetzt nicht durchgeschlagen, allerdings fahre ich gerne eher straff hinten, d.h. 20% SAG. Werde demnächst mal ein auf 25% hochgehen und schauen wie es sich verhält. Habe immer gelesen, dass eher 30% die Empfehlung sind, was habt ihr das so für Erfahrungen?
Danke und Ride on!


----------



## bilmes (15. Mai 2017)

Den Unterschied 2016/2015 sieht man sofort am Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr. Ist beim 2016er filigraner. Kannst ja mit dem anderen orangenen vergleichen ein paar posts weiter oben. 

Ich komme auch von einem Rune, welches Baujahr hattest du? Bei mir wars ein 14er mit 440 Reach, ich merke halt die 20mm zusätzlich. Bin 1,83m wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Mai 2017)

das orange gerfällt mir immer mehr. sollte vlei doch mal meinen 167er hauptrahmen pulvern lassen. 
trau mich aber noch nich ganz.


----------



## bilmes (15. Mai 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das orange gerfällt mir immer mehr. sollte vlei doch mal meinen 167er hauptrahmen pulvern lassen.
> trau mich aber noch nich ganz.


Welches Modelljahr hast du?


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Mai 2017)

bilmes schrieb:


> Den Unterschied 2016/2015 sieht man sofort am Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr. Ist beim 2016er filigraner. Kannst ja mit dem anderen orangenen vergleichen ein paar posts weiter oben.
> 
> Ich komme auch von einem Rune, welches Baujahr hattest du? Bei mir wars ein 14er mit 440 Reach, ich merke halt die 20mm zusätzlich. Bin 1,83m wie groß bist du denn?



Stimmt....danke für den Hinweis, dasieht man es deutlich 

Hatte zuletzt das 15er Rune, also auch noch vor der Geoveränderung. Bin 1,84m und habe einen eher langen Oberkörper, daher merkt man den Reach schon deutlich. Wie ging´s Dir mit der Umstellung von Rune auf Process?


----------



## bilmes (15. Mai 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Stimmt....danke für den Hinweis, dasieht man es deutlich
> 
> Hatte zuletzt das 15er Rune, also auch noch vor der Geoveränderung. Bin 1,84m und habe einen eher langen Oberkörper, daher merkt man den Reach schon deutlich. Wie ging´s Dir mit der Umstellung von Rune auf Process?


Bin noch mitten im Prozess des Umstellens  
Durch den längeren Reach und die kurzen Kettenstreben muss ich bei Kurven sehr darauf achten das Gewicht zentral zu haben. Sonst rutscht gerne das Vorderrad rum.. 
Beim Rune musste ich auf weniger achten beim Fahren, das passte einfach. 
Ich denke das wird sich noch einspielen! Ich muss viel mehr damit fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (15. Mai 2017)

bilmes schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr hast du?


2016er, mit dem gelben schriftzug. die farbe sagt mir nicht wirklich zu und ich will den pulvern/lackieren lassen.
das bike ist der wahnsinn, aber die farbegestaltung..... 

da ich eh auf orange stehe (oder grün) wäre das schon geil. der hauptrahmen sieht mit schwarzem hinterbau dann einfach nur geil aus.
EDIT: istn altes bild, leitungen sind jetz richtig gekürzt.


----------



## draussen (15. Mai 2017)

Die Konas sind wirklich schlimm hässlich lackiert.


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag von einem -wenn nicht sogar dem einzig wahren- Ästheten. Mir wäre das jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen, Gott sei Dank hast Du ungefragt deine Meinung kundgetan und zumindest mich erleuchtet.


----------



## draussen (16. Mai 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag von einem -wenn nicht sogar dem einzig wahren- Ästheten. Mir wäre das jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen, Gott sei Dank hast Du ungefragt deine Meinung kundgetan und zumindest mich erleuchtet.



Reg dich wieder ab. Ich besitze selbst eines dieser hässlichen Räder, aber danke fürs ankacken. Und weil ich der zweite bin, der das auf dieser Seite sagt, bist du plötzlich erleuchtet und ich der einzig wahre Ästhet? Ungefragt/konstruktiv hat nix mit der Sache zu tun und ich hab mich nicht auf deinen Post bezogen, sondern auf den @Enginejunk , zumal deine Fragen ja schon beantwortet wurden. 
Ansonsten ist der Reach nicht exzessiv, da kann man auch ohne weiteres einen 50er Vorbau fahren. Mache ich auch so, seitdem haut mir die Front auch nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Pakalolo (16. Mai 2017)

Schwer zu erkennen die Ironie in deinem Post. Nix für ungut


----------



## draussen (16. Mai 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Schwer zu erkennen die Ironie in deinem Post. Nix für ungut



War ja auch keine Ironie. Ich habe das schwarze mit blauen und grünen Decals und finde das echt nicht schön.
Davon ab:


----------



## Gehhilfe (21. Mai 2017)

Sorry Leute aber ich finde das Process mit dem Gelb/orangen Schriftzug und grün aufm Oberrohr sowas von genial.
Also wenn jemand seins loswerden will da ihm die Farbe nicht zusagt - ich glaube ich würde noch ein Plätzchen dafür finden...(M)


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2017)

hab zwar eins, aber nö. keine chance. dafür ist das viel zu gut....


----------



## Ruffy110 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

mal eine Service - Frage:

Habe das Problem, dass sich die untere Schraube am Dämpfer (also am Yoke) festgefressen hat. Die hatte sich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gelockert, weshalb ich etwas mittelfestes Loctite aufgetragen habe. Nun bekomme ich das Ding aber nicht mehr los (Wärme und Kriechöl habe ich bereicht versucht) 

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps / Möglichkeiten, was da zu machen ist?

Es handelt sich übrigens um ein Kona Process 153 (2016)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Mai 2017)

un nur die schraube mittels induktion warm machen?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Mai 2017)

Nach diesem Sofa bei welchem ich in schnellen S1s manchmal das Gefühl hatte der Hinterreifen sei platt, ist das 153 DL auf den selben Trails eine knackige Wohltat.





Die breiten Felgen sind genial und machen das ganze Bike solide wie ein Doppel-T-Träger. 

So ätzend der DHF auf der Hinterachse bergauf vor allem bei Nässe ist, so geil die (Brems-)Traktion bergab.


----------



## Ruffy110 (28. Mai 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> un nur die schraube mittels induktion warm machen?



Stimmt, werd ich mal probieren danke


----------



## abitein (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir ein 153 zu kaufen, bin mir mit der Größe nicht sicher. M oder L. Bin 179 bei 81 Beinlänge. Habt Ihr Tips?
Oder lieber warten, weil das Rad für 2018 überarbeitet werden soll..?

Grüße
Albrecht


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Juni 2017)

woher hast du die info wegen der überarbeitung?


----------



## abitein (21. Juni 2017)

Hat mir ein Bike_Workshop_Teilnehmer erzählt. Wieso? Stimmt nicht?
Und welche Größe empfiehlst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. Juni 2017)

als grösse würde ich L nehmen. 
fragte wegen der überarbeitung nur, weil die normal nur leichte modellpflege machen. kona bleibt ja eigentlich recht lange bei einem konzept. 
aber wer weiss, bin natürlich noch gespannter auf juli. die neuen modelle werden ja meist um den 20. juli vorgestellt.


----------



## oudiaou (25. Juni 2017)

Im mtbr Forum hat einer gestern das hier geschrieben: "Just been to a Kona demo, told not to bother with the 153 or 111, the process lineup gets a new linkage and 150mm 29er, on website in 3 weeks "...


----------



## half-devil333 (13. Juli 2017)

Ich bräuchte ein neues schaltauge für mein 15er process. Im www finde ich zwei verschiedene Ausführungen, eine filigrane und eine eher massivere. Verbaut ist bei mir die filigrane Variante. Ob die andere Variante auch passt?


----------



## half-devil333 (13. Juli 2017)




----------



## bs85153 (13. Juli 2017)

Die obere passt hab ich bei meinem 15er dran


----------



## Pakalolo (7. August 2017)

Hat jetzt eigentlich bereits jemand bei einem Rahmen bis MJ 2016 mit einem Winkelsteuersatz experimentiert?


----------



## Pakalolo (12. August 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigentlich bereits jemand bei einem Rahmen bis MJ 2016 mit einem Winkelsteuersatz experimentiert?


Jetzt hab ich es selbst probiert. Fühlt sich gut an, Uphill ist nicht kippelig und die Wendigkeit hat auch nicht gelitten. Denke da sind hauptsächlich die kurzen Kettenstreben maßgeblich.


----------



## Pakalolo (12. August 2017)




----------



## oolinger (12. September 2017)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Im mtbr Forum hat einer gestern das hier geschrieben: "Just been to a Kona demo, told not to bother with the 153 or 111, the process lineup gets a new linkage and 150mm 29er, on website in 3 weeks "...



Die neuen Bikes sind Online: http://www.konaworld.com/innovation_process.cfm


----------



## bilmes (12. September 2017)

Also ich finde es ja echt schade dass sie den schönen Hinterbau ersetzt haben. Jetzt sehen die Räder aus als wären sie von Trek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (17. September 2017)

wenn jemand interessiert ist 

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...3-2014-grosse-m-kaernten-slowenien-220932020/


----------



## Fastbass (31. Dezember 2017)

Halo zusammen. 

Ich fahre ein 2015er 167 Process. Da ich plane mehr Touren zu fahren würde ich den Vivid Air gerne gegen einen FOX Factory Float CTD boostvalve tauschen. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?  Wenn ja, wie verhält sich der Dämpfer / Hinterbau?  Mit den Spacern hat man ja gute Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

Gruß Micha und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## zymnokxx (7. Januar 2018)

Hab vergeblich gegoogelt: Was bedeutet eigentlich die Abkürzung DL? Sind auch die Rahmen anderes oder "nur" bessere Anbauteile? SE gibts ebenfalls noch als Typbezeichnung das würde mich auch interessieren, was sich dahinter verbirgt. 
Danke für Infos...


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Januar 2018)

DL > Deluxe. Rahmen gleich, anbauteile besser. 
CR > Carbon. Gibts auch als CR DL.
SE > Special Edition, findet gerade verwendung beim 2018er Process. Die SE sind noch die alten, die neuen 2018er sind die G2 > Generation 2.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. Januar 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> DL > Deluxe. Rahmen gleich, anbauteile besser.
> CR > Carbon. Gibts auch als CR DL.
> SE > Special Edition, findet gerade verwendung beim 2018er Process. Die SE sind noch die alten, die neuen 2018er sind die G2 > Generation 2.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort... Dann lag ich ja schon richtig mit meiner Vermutung. Aber die genaue Auflösung der Abkürzung zu kennen ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## dave m (8. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit Januar jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Process 153
Hab das Rad durch einen glücklichen Zufall beim Händler stehen sehen. Neu, keinen Kilometer gefahren, aber aus Modelljahr 2016, also mit ordentlich Preisnachlass

Zur Frage:
Hat hier in der Runde jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Problem des quietschenden Hinterbaus, konkret zu den Ersatz-Spacern aus Alu?
Verrichten die ihren Dienst dann ordentlich, oder gibt's da auch wieder was zu beachten oder gar neue Probleme?

Meinen Händler brauche ich da leider nicht zu fragen, dessen Werkstatt ist ein Sauverein. (Bevor sich jetzt jemand fragt wieso ich da dann gekauft hab....ich konnte dem sehr guten Preis nicht widerstehen)


----------



## Lantz (8. März 2018)

dave m schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin seit Januar jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Process 153
> Hab das Rad durch einen glücklichen Zufall beim Händler stehen sehen. Neu, keinen Kilometer gefahren, aber aus Modelljahr 2016, also mit ordentlich Preisnachlass
> 
> ...



Hallo Dave,

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Rad. Welchen Spacer meinst du? Mir kommt gerade nur das Knarzen des Dämpferaufnahmebolzens in den Sinn.


----------



## dave m (8. März 2018)

Ich bin zu so später Stunde Mal so frei und mach mir das Leben einfach. Hier Mal der Link zu dem Post über den ich von dem Problem erfahren hab (zum Glück schon bevor ich es selbst erfahren durfte):
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kona-tech-questions.582036/page-55#post-14307061

Wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe geht es um den spacer in dem Gelenk, direkt hinter der Stelle an der der Bolzen vom Dämpfer in den Hinterbau kommt (von vorne betrachtet). Da sieht man auch dass dort ein Spacer aus Plastik verbaut ist (man sieht eben den schwarzen Rand davon), sofern das Rad nicht so dreckig ist wie meins gerade


----------



## Lantz (9. März 2018)

Ok, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst.
https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=174141
Der Aluspacer scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rost77 (29. März 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich interessiere mich für ein *Process 153 DL 2016* und bräuchte ein paar Erfahrungswerte wegen Größe und Gewicht...
1. Gewicht (sollte tourentauglich sein): Könnt ihr euer Bike mal wiegen?
2. Größe: Bin 168cm und hab ne 77er Schrittlänge... würdet ihr Größe S oder M empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. März 2018)

Rost77 schrieb:


> 1. Gewicht (sollte tourentauglich sein): Könnt ihr euer Bike mal wiegen?


Hier habe ich ein paar auf der Waage gehabt. Haste zumindest mal 'nen Richtwert.

Hinterreifen macht auf Touren extrem viel aus! Mehr als das Gewicht des Bikes würde ich meinen.


----------



## Deleted 456307 (29. März 2018)

@Rost77 
Soll 13,8 kg in Größe L wiegen. Nachgewogen hab ich nicht,weil's mir egal ist . Ist ein flinkes Bike 

Wegen der Grösse schwer zu sagen, am besten probefahren 
Kuck mal hier:
http://konaworld.com/process_153_dl.cfm
Unten steht ne Grössentabelle. Als grober Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Rost77 (2. April 2018)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Lantz (3. April 2018)

Moin,

meins ist so um die 14kg je nachdem welche Reifen drauf sind mehr oder weniger.
Parts: Race Face cockpit, MT5, Manitou Mattoc, E*thirteen trsr LRS, Shimano XT 11fach, Magura Veyron, Sattel+Griffe 66sick


----------



## SE17 (4. April 2018)

Hab ein 2016er Process DL in Größe M... so wie es aus der Box kommt (also mit Schläuchen, ohne Pedale) wiegt es 13,5-13,6 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (4. April 2018)

Meins wiegt 13,5 kg mit Pedalen ist ein 2015 s . Aufbau siehst du hier im Kona thread auf eunigen Bilder. Bin 174 und fuhleich auf dem s sehr wohl..


----------



## Rost77 (5. April 2018)

Wahrscheinlich wird es leider nichts werden mit dem Kona Process, aber das Angebot hier: https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...DL-Fullsuspension-Mountainbike-27-5-Zoll.html (2016er Process 153 DL für 2800€) hat mich schon zum zucken gebracht... die Optik mit dem lila Hauptrahmen fand ich vor Ort eigentlich ziemlich geil, sieht halt ziemlich eigenständig aus und nicht wie jedes zweite Fully.
Aber mit der Ausstattung würde ich glaube ich nicht ganz glücklich werden und müsst noch zu viel dran rumbasteln, was den Preisvorteil wieder zunichte machen würde.
Jedenfalls Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## SE17 (5. April 2018)

Hab meins vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls bei Stadler für den Kurs erworben... mein Einsatzbereich sind Touren um die 30 km bei ca 500 hm (mehr gibt mein Wohnort einfach nicht her) und hierfür ist das Bike erstklassig geeignet. Vom Federweg wäre ein bisschen weniger auch kein Problem... so hab ich ein paar extra Reserven. Die Wendigkeit des Bikes ist schon spitze... für meine Anforderung brauche ich eben kein sehr sehr langes Race-Enduro. Würde das Bike zwischen Enduro und Trail einordnen... schon fast eher in Richtung haltbares Trailbike. Die Ausstattung finde ich für meine Ansprüche sehr gelungen, habe bisher nix getauscht... insbesondere die Sattelstütze ist klasse. 1x11 ist für mich mehr als ausreichend und in X01 natürlich auch leichter als ne GX Eagle (mehr kriegt man in dem Preissegment ja sonst nicht). Die Farbe find ich auch sehr gelungen...


----------



## tomac85 (5. April 2018)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es leider nichts werden mit dem Kona Process, aber das Angebot hier: https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...DL-Fullsuspension-Mountainbike-27-5-Zoll.html (2016er Process 153 DL für 2800€) hat mich schon zum zucken gebracht... die Optik mit dem lila Hauptrahmen fand ich vor Ort eigentlich ziemlich geil, sieht halt ziemlich eigenständig aus und nicht wie jedes zweite Fully.
> Aber mit der Ausstattung würde ich glaube ich nicht ganz glücklich werden und müsst noch zu viel dran rumbasteln, was den Preisvorteil wieder zunichte machen würde.
> Jedenfalls Danke für eure Antworten!




Was findest du schlecht an der Ausstattung?
Finde sie als sehr gelungen.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. April 2018)

Finde die Ausstattung ebenfalls gut. Kona legt, wie ich finde, eher wert auf dauerhaltbarkeit als auf Bling bling.


----------



## Rost77 (15. April 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Was findest du schlecht an der Ausstattung?
> Finde sie als sehr gelungen.


Finde die Ausstattung für den reduzierten Preis genial - keine Frage.
Trotzdem hat man ja persönliche Vorlieben und ganz konkrete Vorstellungen was das Rad können / haben muss.
Für mich wäre die Rückbiegung des Lenkers, die Bandbreite des 1x11-Antriebes und der Hub der Sattelstütze zu gering.
Die Laufräder würde ich mir für die Eignung als "abfahrtslastigen Allrounder" etwas leichter wünschen.
d.h. ich finde die Ausstattung explizit nicht "schlecht" sondern ich habe eben andere Wünsche.


----------



## zymnokxx (2. Mai 2018)

Weiß hier jemand die RAL Farben des 2017er Process: http://2017.konaworld.com/process_153.cfm
blau/grün? 
Ich würde gerne Custom-Decals in den Farben machen lassen. Das blau könnte RAL 5002 Ultramarinblau sein. Beim Grün, habe ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht verwendet Kona auch eigene Farbmischungen, dann würde mir schon eine grobe Näherung helfen. Schon mal Danke für Infos


----------



## zymnokxx (7. Mai 2018)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Marzocchi 053 SC2R im 153 sehr zufrieden. Da kommt der original Monarch RCT3 bei weitem nicht ran.


Sorry, der Beitrag, den ich zitiere, ist schon etwas älter: Ich überlege auch den Umbau/Wechsel zu einem Coil. Aktuell habe ich einen RS Debon Air drin, der erst mit etlichen Spacern einigermaßen gepasst hat. Leider gibts Coil-Dämpfer in der passenden Einbaulänge nicht so häufig hier im Bikemarkt.

Meine Fragen dazu: Welche aktuellen Coil-Dämpfer könnt ihr fürs Process empfehlen? Welche Federhärte bei ca. 75kg Fahrgewicht


----------



## Fl!p (7. Mai 2018)

Der Marzocchi 053 SC2R ist aber kein Coil Dämpfer. Nur so als Hinweis. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der CaneCreek DB Inline Coil eine ganz gute Figur machen würde. Der hat ja auch einen Lockout bzw. ClimbSwitch.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. Mai 2018)

Fl!p schrieb:


> ...CaneCreek DB Inline Coil ...


Bei dem passt das Maß des Dämpferauges nicht ins Kona - soweit meine Info. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (28. August 2018)

Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, die Suchfunkltion hat bislang nichts erbracht:
Hat das 2017er 153-Process eine Direct Mount Aufnahme? Danke für Infos.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. August 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, die Suchfunkltion hat bislang nichts erbracht:
> Hat das 2017er 153-Process eine Direct Mount Aufnahme? Danke für Infos.


Meinst fürn Umwerfer vorn? Meines Wissens nicht möglich.


----------



## zymnokxx (28. August 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Meinst fürn Umwerfer vorn? Meines Wissens nicht möglich.


Ich wollte eine Kettenführung montieren und hab eine günstige für DirectMount gefunden (anstatt ISCG).


----------



## Enginejunk (28. August 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine Kettenführung montieren und hab eine günstige für DirectMount gefunden (anstatt ISCG).


Ach das meinst du, ne, is ISCG05. Steht das nich bei dir mit auf dem Sitzrohr??


----------



## zymnokxx (28. August 2018)

Hab gerade nachgeschaut neben ISCG geht auch DirectMount (also beides!)....


----------



## Enginejunk (29. August 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Hab gerade nachgeschaut neben ISCG geht auch DirectMount (also beides!)....


Mir wurde mal gesagt das geht net. Hm, hab aber auch ein 167, sollte aber in dem bereich gleich sein.
Dann sollte bei dir aber auch ein Umwerfer gehen, das geht bei mir definitiv nicht.


----------



## Ruffy110 (5. September 2018)

Ahoi,

eine Frage: Lohnt es sich, beim Process 153 (2016) auf den Monarch plus Debon Air umzurüsten? Hier im Forum wurde ja bereits geschrieben, dass viele Spacer nötig sind, damit er richtig läuft...In der DL Version ist ja der normale Monarch Plus ohne Debon Air verbaut (Ich nehme an, um die Kennlinie progressiver zu gestalten).

Gibt es Erfahrungen? Habe Kona selbst schon angeschrieben, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Airhaenz (5. September 2018)

Hab die Debonair Kammer von SI geschenkt bekommen.
Fühlt sich erstmal etwas sensibler, aktiver an - wenn man es aber mehr stehen lässt merkt man die fehlende Endprogression deutlich. Hab dann in 2 Stufen Spacer nahgerüstet. Jetzt ist er max.gefüllt. Und fühlt sich zm beim fahren identisch an. Im Stand vielleicht noch einen hauch sensibler, wegen der größeren Negativkammer.


----------



## Chz (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Ich hätte ein Process 153DL 2016 Rahmen in der Größe M abzugeben, vlt hat ja jemand von euch Interesse 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ein Kona 2016 153 DL in S zugelegt bräuchte aber eine Vario mit 150mm hub, kann mir jemand sagen welche ich verbauen kann? Am liebsten ne Kind Schock da ich auch gerne den Southpaw verwenden würde.

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2018)

Konawild schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir ein Kona 2016 153 DL in S zugelegt bräuchte aber eine Vario mit 150mm hub, kann mir jemand sagen welche ich verbauen kann? Am liebsten ne Kind Schock da ich auch gerne den Southpaw verwenden würde.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.


Verbauen kannst du jede, musst nur auf die Einstecktiefe achten, ob die 150mm passen. 
Sprich: maximal mögliche Einstecktiefe messen + deine wunsch Sitzhöhe, dann haste die maximale Länge der ausgefahrenen Sattelstütze. 
Dann noch Durchmesser 31,6mm suchen und vergleichen ob KS da was passendes anbietet.


----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Enginejunk, Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, ich dachte ich käme durch meine Frage ums Ausmessen drumrum Ich schätze mal die Jetzige hat ne Einstecktiefe von 195mm und die Lev 150 hätte 245mm, da ich meine schon am min habe sollte es eigentlich passen. Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2018)

Musst mal schauen ob die angaben bei der KS MIT Leitungsabgang ist oder ohne, die meisten geben ja die länge an inkl. leitungsabgang. 
Ansonten einfach mal bestellen, dranhalten und schauen obs passen könnte, wenns nicht passt zurückschicken. Wenn das gut aussieht mal vorsichtig probemontieren. Sollte es dann doch nicht passen kannstse immernoch versuchen zurückzugeben oder verhökerst sie hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

Besten Dank auch


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2018)

Hauptsache bist zufrieden mit dem Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

Es ist absolut genial, hab noch ein E-Bike für die großen Touren das Rotwild R.X + Trail Pro aber auf dem Trail ist das Kona nicht zu schlagen Hier so nah an den Alpen ist es super beides zu haben.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2018)

Hast du das Bike schon bei Konaworld registriert wegen der Lebenslangen Garantie?


----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

Nein, wusste nicht das dies geht, werde ich wohl gleich mal machen, klingt ja gut


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2018)

ja, auf Konaworld.com gehen, dort gant unten rechts, bei Support auf Warranty gehen. Bike darfste aber noch nicht länger als 3Monate haben. 
Dann gibts Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen. Und ja, die gibts wirklich. Nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Konawild (9. Dezember 2018)

super, Danke, schon erledigt
You have successfully registered in our Warranty System Application.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (19. Januar 2019)

So, ich schließe mich hier mal an. Ich habe im Frühjahr 2018 einen Rahmen erworben und ihn mir dann aufgebaut. Leider hatten einige Teile Lieferschwierigkeiten, sodass das Rad dann pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag Anfang September fertig wurde und es dient mir jetzt als Winterrad. Gewicht war gewogen mit dem Monarch genau 14,0kg in XL. Da der Monarch mit dem Rad - zumindest in meiner Gewichtsklasse - völlig überfordert ist, habe ich seit heute einen Vivid coil drin. jetzt wiegt das Rad gefühlt eine Tonne 

Gewichtspotential bestünde noch - abgesehen vom Dämpfer - bei den Pedalen, Sattelstütze, und ggf. Lenker


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Februar 2019)

Hat eigentlich jemand direkten Vergleich zwischen dem ursprünglichen Process und dem mit dem Geo-update? Ich meine nicht das neue Modell. In Größe L 15mm mehr Reach, 1 Grad steilerer Sitzwinkel....sollte schon ein wenig anders sein dann oder?


----------



## zymnokxx (4. Februar 2019)

Ich bin mal ein 2015er gefahren und habe selbst ein 2017er Modell. Allerdings Größe M: Ja man merkt deutlich den Unterschied. In Größe M wuchs der Reach von 435 auf 450. Keine Ahung, wo Kona den Winkelmesser beim Sitzwinkel angesetzt hat. Mir ist es trotz des Updates noch gefühlt recht flach. Lenkwinkel wurde ja auch angepasst und das hat sich m.M. mehr bemerkbar gemacht (im Positiven Sinn) als der Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist beim Sitzwinkel kein Unterschied zu spüren?


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Mai 2019)

Mein Neues  Nur noch der Lenker und Stack muss angepasst werden ( Optik - Funktion ist so schon super ). 

Deswegen kann mein altes ganz tolles grünes nun erworben werden:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1267664-kona-process-dl-153-27-5-gr-s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (2. Juni 2019)

2 Aufbauvarianten meines 153 dl das ich Verkaufe.


----------



## zymnokxx (23. September 2019)

Ich trenne mich nun doch auch von meinem, ist im Bikemarkt:

Teilverkauf ebenso möglich....


----------



## robertweiss (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Fährt das Process 153 jemand von euch mit Stahlfederdämpfer?
Ich hab mir einen CC DB inline Coil zugelegt und bin jetzt bezüglich Federhärte noch unsicher.

Ja natürlich, ich werde es "erfahren" aber mich würden eure Erfahreungen interessieren, welche Federhärte ihr bei welchem Kampfgewicht montiert habt.
?


----------



## TheGreenMonster (11. Februar 2020)

Hi,
Ich fahre das 153 von 2017 mit einem RS Vivid coil seit knapp einem Jahr. Ich bin 190cm groß und wiege fahrfertig ca 98kg. Ich habe alle Daten beim Spring calculator von TFTuned eingegeben:





						Spring Calculator - TF Tuned
					

Spring Calculator - TF Tuned are experts in mountain bike and bicycle suspension service and repair, including setting-up the for you and your bike




					www.tftuned.com
				




Die empfohlene Härte lag genau zw. 550 und 600. Da ich es etwas straffer mag, habe ich die 600 gewählt und bin insgesamt damit zufrieden. Da ich noch eine passende 550er Feder habe, wollte ich die auch mal testen, leider bekomme ich derzeit den Dämpferbolzen nicht auf  
Was mich noch zur strafferen Feder bewegt hat, ist der HInterbau des Process. Dieser neigt ja bekanntlich bergauf zum WIppen und da man den Vivid nicht sperren kann, sondern für bergauf nur die LSC zudrehen, wollte ich die Bergaufqualitäten sichern. Mit offener LSC wippt es auch mit der 600er Feder bei steilen Anstiegen deutlich. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die 550er mit geschlossener LSC verhält.

Ansonsten passt der Coil gut zum Kona. Die lange Wippe legt zwar eher einen progressiven (Luft-)Dämpfer nahe, auf der anderen Seite schluckt der Hinterbau dann auch mit der strafferen Feder gut was weg.


----------



## MeisterSplinter (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo habe Ein 2015 er Process in Gr. M und würde gerne gegen einen Rahmen in L tauschen, eventuell hat ja jemand Interesse...


----------



## TheGreenMonster (5. Mai 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Achse hinten verbaut ist? Es ist eine Maxle, gemessen habe ich 170mm. DIe Frage ist, ist es M12x1,75 oder M12x1,5?
Ich brauche die Maße, da ich für meine Anhängerkupplung eine passende Achse brauche.


----------



## Fl!p (5. Mai 2020)

Bei meinem 2015er ist es eine M12x1,75x174 Maxle.

Bei der Erkennung hat mir der Wolftooth Guide geholfen.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (5. Mai 2020)

Danke sehr! Werde cih gleich morgen prüfen.


----------



## Lantz (30. Mai 2022)

Moin Leute,
mal eine kleine Frage. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal darüber nachgedacht das 153er als Mullet aufzubauen bzw es schon gemacht? Ich hatte überlegt eine 29er Gabel mit 160mm Federweg einzubauen und es mit einem Winkelsteuersatz etwas flacher machen, damit man nicht so weit kippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (30. Mai 2022)

Wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht. Wird halt etwas Laufruhiger aber auch träger. 
Könntest als Ausgleich evtl. hinten auch eine Excenterbuchse am Dämpfer verbauen, so so bleibt der LW fast gleich, aber das TL kommt höher. Finde die bei den Process immer irgendwie etwas niedrig.


----------



## tagoon (30. Mai 2022)

Lantz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> mal eine kleine Frage. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal darüber nachgedacht das 153er als Mullet aufzubauen bzw es schon gemacht? Ich hatte überlegt eine 29er Gabel mit 160mm Federweg einzubauen und es mit einem Winkelsteuersatz etwas flacher machen, damit man nicht so weit kippt.


Wird das nicht vor etwas zu hoch? Das hat doch schon 160mm Federweg bei 27,5". Es ist ja nicht nur das Rad grosser, sondern auch die Einbaulänge der Gabel. 

Ich hatte auch achal.mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Dann aber mit 140mm vorne damit sich die Geometrie nicht zu viel verändert. Dazu dann noch statt dem 200x57mm Dämpfer einen 200x51mm Dämpfer rein, dami der Federweg hinten zu ederweg vorne passt. Das wäre dann ein mullet mit 140mm Federweg vorne und 137mm hinten. Aber wie gesagt, gemacht habe ich es noch nicht, eher ein Plan für die Zukunft wenn mir Mal günstig ein 153 über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Mai 2022)

tagoon schrieb:


> Wird das nicht vor etwas zu hoch? Das hat doch schon 160mm Federweg bei 27,5". Es ist ja nicht nur das Rad grosser, sondern auch die Einbaulänge der Gabel.
> 
> Ich hatte auch achal.mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Dann aber mit 140mm vorne damit sich die Geometrie nicht zu viel verändert. Dazu dann noch statt dem 200x57mm Dämpfer einen 200x51mm Dämpfer rein, dami der Federweg hinten zu ederweg vorne passt. Das wäre dann ein mullet mit 140mm Federweg vorne und 137mm hinten. Aber wie gesagt, gemacht habe ich es noch nicht, eher ein Plan für die Zukunft wenn mir Mal günstig ein 153 über den Weg läuft.


Den Dämpferhub hinten verkürzen würde ich lassen. Und er sagte ja, er würde einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen. Ganz grob sagt man ja 1° weniger macht 10mm aus. (so hiess es immer) Also wenn er einen 1.5er verbaut, z.b. von Works, gleicht sich das aus. ICH würde aber wie erwähnt, am Dämpfer eine Excenterbuchse verbauen und vorn dann nur 1°. So hat man den Ausgleich UND ein höheres Tretlager.


----------



## tagoon (31. Mai 2022)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Den Dämpferhub hinten verkürzen würde ich lassen. Und er sagte ja, er würde einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen. Ganz grob sagt man ja 1° weniger macht 10mm aus. (so hiess es immer) Also wenn er einen 1.5er verbaut, z.b. von Works, gleicht sich das aus. ICH würde aber wie erwähnt, am Dämpfer eine Excenterbuchse verbauen und vorn dann nur 1°. So hat man den Ausgleich UND ein höheres Tretlager.


Ich kenne nur die Faustformel. 20mm mehr Federweg gibt 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Was meinst du den mit "1grad weniger machen 10mm aus"?
Falls man Mal mit Geometrien einspielen möchte, gibt es die Seite hier:


			geometryCalc


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juni 2022)

tagoon schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Faustformel. 20mm mehr Federweg gibt 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Was meinst du den mit "1grad weniger machen 10mm aus"?
> Falls man Mal mit Geometrien einspielen möchte, gibt es die Seite hier:
> 
> 
> geometryCalc


Weiss nicht mehr wo ich das mal aufgeschnappt habe, aber ich meine es hiess: 10mm mehr Einbauhöhe = 1° weniger LW, also flacher.
 Wobei ich 20mm auch realistischer finden würde.


----------

